# Авиация > Современность >  "Нормандия - Неман"

## Холостяк

В начале мая показали репортаж из Франции, где устанавливали памятник авиационной эскадрильи "Нормандия - Неман" и символом на постамент был избран краснозвездный Як. Если в  одних странах жаждут разрушить памятники, то французы - чтят  и уважают историю.

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжение...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще современные фотографии...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Этот репортаж не имеет никогда быть показанным в Франции!!!  :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## AC

Памятник летчикам "Нормандии-Неман" в Бурже (открыт в 2006 г.):
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/BA132...RABOURG226.jpg
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/IMG_0403.jpg
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/IMG_0397.jpg
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/IMG_0406.jpg
Отсюда:
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/inaug...22_09_2006.htm
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Musee...n_sommaire.htm

----------


## AC

> Этот репортаж не имеет никогда быть показанным в Франции!!!


Look here:
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Yak9_Memorial.htm

----------


## Холостяк

АС :
Классный сайтик! А я и не добрался до него! Спасибо!

Главное что устанавливают и не стыдятся, что "Красные звезды"! Ведь делали общее дело - фашизм уничтожали!
Снимаю шапку перед французами! Действительно Уважаемое дело сделали и Честь и Гордость показали!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Look here:
> http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Yak9_Memorial.htm


Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> Look here:
> http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Yak9_Memorial.htm


Спасибо Дорогой АС! действительно приятный сайт! :Smile:

----------


## Micro

Молодцы французы!  :Smile:  




> Если в  одних странах жаждут разрушить памятники, то французы - чтят  и уважают историю.


Это и понятно, потому что - в отличие от тех стран - Франция никогда ни "добровольно" вошла с состав СССР или Российской империи.  :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

> Молодцы французы!  
> 
> Это и понятно, потому что - в отличие от тех стран - Франция никогда ни "добровольно" вошла с состав СССР или Российской империи.


Отчасти правильно! Но ведь простой русский солдат рисковал жизнью и шел на смерть не для того чтобы поработить прибалтов или поляков... Зачем осквернять памятники и могилы простых солдатиков? Вопросов нет, по сносу монументов режима "Российской Империи", которая и вела такую политику по отношению к прибалтам, полякам... Ведь и простые советские солдатики пострадали не меньше от режима, чем простые поляки и прибалты... Надо быть разумными и мудрыми...
Вот и французы проявили действительно эти качества. Хотя памятник они поставили своим героям, но отчасти и нашему оружию и тем кто шел на смерть с красной звездой во имя свободы....

Просто Вы Микро стараетесь мыслить глобально, но видите все узко и "микро"...

----------


## Micro

> Просто Вы Микро стараетесь мыслить глобально, но видите все узко и "микро"...


Я не стараюсь, я это делаю.  :Smile:  

И нет смысла найти смысл в моем нике, так как это просто первые буквы имени и фамилии.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

В Лефортово будет открыт памятник авиаторам легендарного авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман"...

http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=31021

----------


## Холостяк

*Штурмовой авиационный полк Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО "Нормандия-Неман" посетила группа школьников из подшефных общеобразовательных учебных заведений.*



Штурмовой авиационный полк Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО «Нормандия-Неман» посетила группа школьников из подшефных общеобразовательных учебных заведений. 
В этом авиаполку стало хорошей традицией ежегодно проводить подобные мероприятия, «В эти осенние дни мы всегда проводим военно-патриотические мероприятия с подростками, - говорит командир авиационного соединения, генерал-майор Игорь Сулим, - ведь осенью 1943 года наша дивизия освобождала Смоленск, а вскоре ей было присвоено почетное наименование «Смоленская». Авиаполк «Нормандия-Неман» вписал много славных страниц в нашу историю в годы Великой Отечественной войны». 
Большинство детей здесь побывали впервые. В музее они познакомились с историей полка. К сожалению, не все дети знали о том факте, что во время войны в составе полка воевали и французские военные летчики. 
После посещения музея молодежь повезли на военный аэродром, где школьники с интересом ознакомились со штурмовиками Су-25. 
Во время встречи летчики и техники рассказали детям много забавных историй о летной жизни, а также предложили в будущем выбрать профессию военного авиатора.

----------


## AC

> В Лефортово будет открыт памятник авиаторам легендарного авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман"... 
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=31021


Открыли только сегодня -- в присутствии Путина и Саркози...

----------


## Skyraider

Просто французы это не "Иваны" не помнящие свои отцов.

----------


## AC

И в Калининграде тоже:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=31955

----------


## Sizif

Путин и Саркози открыли памятник летчикам "Нормандии-Неман"в Москве 
1)(видео)
http://www.40i.ru:7888/Video/4a54195...588528764.html
2)(текст)
http://www.narodinfo.ru/news/33601.html
3)(текст и фото)
http://news.made.ru/politics/news177857.html
---------------------------------------------------------
P.S. Весьма странно, что в большинстве сообщений - только текст и совершенно отсутствуют фотографии самого памятника. С большим трудом удалось найти фото  и лишь под конец повезло: обнаружилось видео.
                                                                           Сизиф

----------


## Д.Срибный

Прислали мне фотографии этого памятника, скоро будут на сайте.

----------


## Aigo

Холостяк!!! Где это снесли в Прибалтике памятники советским войнам???
Один единственный всего то передвинули с троллейбусной остановке на братское кладбище в Эстонии.То что пишут в ваших газетах,не всегда верно.Да и с историей не так то просто,как кажется с первого взгляда.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Холостяк!!! Где это снесли в Прибалтике памятники советским войнам???
> Один единственный всего то передвинули с троллейбусной остановке на братское кладбище в Эстонии.То что пишут в ваших газетах,не всегда верно.Да и с историей не так то просто,как кажется с первого взгляда.


например, в Даугавпилсе. танк Т-34, первым вошедший в город. ну, точнее, не совсем снесли - сначала несколько раз размалевывали краской, поджигали, потом сорвали с постамента, после чего танк был вывезен на территорию ДВВАИУ (стоял напротив КПП учебного аэродрома)

----------


## Misha

Уважаемые господа!

Подскажите, пожалуйста:

1) Как точно называется авиационное подразделение на Дальнем Востоке, непосредственно связанное с "Нормандией-Неманом"

2) Кто в настоящее время является его командиром и есть ли к-л контактные детали для связи с ним или кем-то из этого подразделения

3) На какой технике летают и имеются ли фотографии

4) Имеются ли на самолетах этого подразделения к-л эмблемы, связанные с "Нормандией-Неманом"

5) Каким образом связана липецкая АБ с "Нормандией-Неманом" во Франции.

Заранее признателен.

----------


## Mig

> Уважаемые господа!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста:
> 
> 1) Как точно называется авиационное подразделение на Дальнем Востоке, непосредственно связанное с "Нормандией-Неманом"
> 
> 2) Кто в настоящее время является его командиром и есть ли к-л контактные детали для связи с ним или кем-то из этого подразделения
> 
> 3) На какой технике летают и имеются ли фотографии
> ...


Уточните, pls, *ЧТО* же вы хотите узнать?
1) "Нормандия-Неман" - была ОТДЕЛЬНОЙ авиационной  эскадрилией "Свободной Франции", французского антифашистского движения, возглавляемого генералом де Голлем. 
2) Во время ВОВ отдельная аэ "НН" оперативно входила в состав 303-й иад
3) Никакие советские подразделения (эскадрильи) и части (полки) НЕ были связаны с аэ "НН", за исключением соединения (303-й дивизии), в которое "НН" входила в оперативном отношении
4) Летом 1945 г. аэ "НН" вернулась во Францию и с тех пор НИКАК не связана с нашими ВВС ни на Дальнем Востоке, ни на крйнем западе в Калининграде
5) Что вы имеете в виду, говоря "липецкая авиабаза"? Если имеется в виду Липецкий центр переучивания летного состава, то он НИКАК с "НН" не связан.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Уважаемые господа!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста:
> 
> 1) Как точно называется авиационное подразделение на Дальнем Востоке, непосредственно связанное с "Нормандией-Неманом"
> 
> ...
> 
> 3) На какой технике летают и имеются ли фотографии
> ...


1) 18-й Гвардейский ШАП, аэродром Галенки
3) Су-25, ранее МиГ-27 (тогда был АПИБ), фотографий в интернете полно, в т.ч. на этом сайте
4) характерная эмблема, сразу бросающаяся в глаза - белая молния на фюзеляже

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вот памятник в Калининграде,
сфотал в первые дни января.
Набережная А.Маринеско
(для моряков бюст его тоже запечатлел ))),
район Нижнего пруда.
Двусторонняя гранитная плита.

----------


## Холостяк

В конце 1941 года председатель Национального комитета Свободной Франции генерал Шарль де Голль заявил, что война СССР с Германией решает судьбу мира. И добавил, что он больше всего хотел бы, чтобы французы сражались против немцев вместе с советскими войсками. А в марте 1942 года французский национальный освободительный комитет «Сражающаяся Франция» обратился к властям Советского Союза с предложением направить в СССР группу французских летчиков и авиационных механиков для участия в боевых действиях против Германии. 25 ноября 1942 года было подписано советско-французское соглашение о формировании на территории СССР французской авиационной эскадрильи. В декабре в Иванове эскадрилья была сформирована, по желанию личного состава военному подразделению было присвоено наименование «Нормандия» (в честь наиболее пострадавшей от фашистской оккупации провинции).
Личный состав эскадрильи состоял из 72 французских добровольцев (14 летчиков и 58 авиамехаников) и 17 советских авиамехаников. Эскадрилья была укомплектована истребителями Як-1, позднее Як-9 и Як-3. 22 марта 1943 года после освоения личным составом боевой техники эскадрилья была направлена на Западный фронт, где была включена в состав 303-й истребительной авиадивизии 1-й воздушной армии. 5 апреля 1943 года эскадрилья приступила к боевым действиям. 5 июля 1943 года на базе эскадрильи был сформирован 1-й истребительный авиаполк «Нормандия».
Полк принимал участие в Курской битве в 1943 году, в Белорусской операции в 1944 году, в боях по разгрому фашистских войск в Восточной Пруссии в 1945 году. 28 ноября 1944 года за боевые заслуги и проявленное мужество во время воздушных сражений в период боев по освобождению Литвы и при форсировании реки Неман полку присвоено почетное звание «Неманский». Именно поэтому соединение стало называться «Нормандия-Неман».
За время боевых действий на советско-германском фронте летчики полка совершили более 5000 боевых вылетов, провели около 900 воздушных боев, сбили 273 и повредили более 80 немецких самолетов.
Четверо летчиков этого полка удостоились званий Героев Советского Союза. 9 июня 1945 года авиаполк «Нормандия-Неман» отбыл на родину.

Это было кратко о французском подразделении, а вот о советском немного....






*18-го гвардейский Витебский дважды Краснознаменный орденов Суворова 2-й степени и Почетного легиона коалиционный авиаполк «Нормандия-Неман» (штурмовой авиационный полк), 303 сад, 1 ВА.*
Полк был сформирован под Хабаровском в 1938 году как иап. В 1941 г. в полном составе отправился на фронт и в июне 1942 г. стал гвардейским. В конце 1942 г. в состав полка была включена дополнительная ( 1 "А") эскадрилья французских лётчиков "Нормандия". Её самолёты отличались от других белой молнией на борту и эмблемой провинции Нормандия. Позже, с увеличением числа французских лётчиков, в составе 303 иад был образован отдельный (4-й) полк "Нормандия", получивший впоследствии почётное наименование "Неманский". А в 18 гиап по традиции самолёты 1-й эскадрильи ( и только первой) стали нести на борту белую молнию. Кстати, в списки 1аэ 18 гиап был навечно зачислен Герой Советского Союза ст.л-т Марсель Лефевр.
В конце войны французские лётчики , забрав подаренный И.В.Сталиным 41 истребитель, улетели домой, а 303 иад в полном составе убыла на Дальний Восток воевать с Японией. После войны Приморье стало местом постоянного базирования части. Лётчики 18 гиап в 1951-52 гг. принимали участие в боевых действиях в Корее. Четыре лётчика полка удостоены за это звания Героя Советского Союза.
С 1982 года полк не меняя матчасти (МиГ 21 СМ), стал истребительно-бомбардировочным (апиб). В мае 1989 лётчики переучились на МиГ-27К (1аэ) и МиГ-27Д (2,3 аэ). Самолёты 1 аэ также несли белую молнию на борту, кроме того, красный щит со львами-эмблему Нормандии.
В марте 1993 г полк начал переучивание на Су-25 и стал гв.шап.
В июле 1994 г. полк посетила представительная делегация ВВС Франции. На встрече присутствовали более 60 лётчиков современного полка "Нормандия-Неман" и ветераны Второй мировой. В честь этого события состоялся впечатляющий праздник с парадом и воздушным шоу.
В феврале 1995 года 18-му гв.шап присвоено почётное наименование "Нормандия - Неман".

Дислокация полка аэродром Галенки, Приморский край...
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...BD%D0%BA%D0%B8

журнал Мир Авиации 2/96







18-й гвардейский истребительный Витебский дважды Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi...t/p/iap6_1.dat
http://revolution.allbest.ru/history/00003005_0.html

----------


## Холостяк

Техника полка...
Рисунки Юрия Тепсуркаева и Карташова...

----------


## Холостяк

и еще...

----------


## Холостяк

Вручение французского ордена Почетного Легиона 18 Гвардейскому шап...

----------


## Холостяк

Статья из "Независимое военное обозрение" от 01.07.05
Игорь Плугатарев

Не получилочь с первого раза.

Идея свозить французских военных авиаторов к их коллегам в Голенках пришла в голову депутату Мосгордумы полковнику-"афганцу" Александру Ковалеву. В полк "Нормандия-Неман" и другие части на Дальнем Востоке он собирался по поручению мэра Москвы Юрия Лужкова в рамках шефской помощи, которую столица регулярно оказывает российским военнослужащим в разных регионах России и СНГ. Ковалев привозит в полки или в пограничные отряды не только то, чем их не в силах обеспечить Минобороны или Погранслужба ФСБ (компьютеры и прочую оргтехнику, холодильники, стиральные машины, кондиционеры, приборы ночного видения и т.п.). Он берет с собой еще и артистов.
С руководством ВВС вопрос согласовали без проволочек. Французов было трое. Полк "Нормандия-Неман" представляли командир этой части 37-летний подполковник Кристов Тэш и его помощник лейтенант Эрик Фонтэн (он же переводчик). А сопровождал их военно-воздушный атташе посольства Франции в России подполковник Пьер Катто.
Летчики-"нормандцы" заметно отличались от своего атташе в форме одежды. Главным образом - разноцветными (красный, зеленый, белый) шнурами аксельбантов (у атташе аксельбант был тоже "многошнурочный", но исключительно желтый). Такая "петушиная" раскраска у комполка и его переводчика не с потолка. Красная лента означает, что полк награжден орденом Почетного легиона (именно за участие в Великой Отечественной войне). Зеленая - это еще какая-то награда за участие в боевых действиях еще в какой-то стране (лейтенант Фонтэн, к сожалению, запамятовал, в какой, а может, умышленно умолчал о последней: мало ли, кто за что сражался и как к этому относятся в России). Ну, а белый шнур… в общем, он тоже что-то означает.
Стоит заметить, что сорокалетний командир 18-го гвардейского Витебского дважды Краснознаменного ордена Суворова II степени штурмового авиационного полка "Нормандия-Неман" гвардии полковник Александр Ульянов куда более подробно знал историю своей прославленной части.
С аэродрома "Чкаловский" штабной Ту-154 вылетел точно по расписанию. "Пронзали" Россию (с посадками на дозаправку в Новосибирске и Чите) часов десять, и это произвело на французскую тройку определенное впечатление. "Да, - сказал кто-то из них уже в Чите (до Уссурийска оставалось 3 с половиной часа лету), - ваша страна никогда не перестанет быть великой".
"Полетали" на земле...
Из Хабаровска приветствовать гостей лично прилетел командующий 11-й армией ВВС и ПВО генерал-лейтенант Игорь Садофьев, из Владивостока от имени губернатора края Сергея Дарькин приехал заместитель руководителя аппарата краевой администрации Олег Мельников. Он вручил обоим командиров полков приветственные адреса .
На летном поле полка состоялась церемония встречи коллег-"нормандцев". Все как положено: вынос знамени, речи о традициях и героях, репортеры, прохождение полка торжественным маршем. Потом тут же приглашенные десантники с нанесенными на лица маскировочными полосами показали натовским летунам, на что горазда российская небесная пехота. Шоу с выбиванием ножей, "уворачиванием" от пистолетных и автоматных пуль, разбивание досок и кирпичей и расколачиванием бутылок о крепкие головы произвели на французов неизгладимое впечатление. Если на родине им внушают, что российская армия после развала СССР - это "колосс на глиняных ногах", то после выступления крутых парней натовцы должны были в этом основательно разубедиться.
Поодаль стояли два штурмовика Су-25. Летчики из Франции надолго засели в кабинах, надели шлемофоны. Командарм Садофьев и комполка Ульянов лично объясняли им, "что это за хреновины", которые позволяют управлять самолетом. По лицам французских асов было видно, что они не прочь были бы опробовать "грача" и в воздухе.
Полеты были запланированы на следующий день, но взмыть в небо на российском штурмовике французам так и не дали - висела очень низкая облачность и целый день лил обложной дождь.
У себя на родине французы летают на Mirage F-1ТТ. Это также штурмовики. В одноименном полку их, по словам подполковника Тэша, 16 единиц, "а через месяц-полтора будет 23".
Легендарный полк.
В месте расквартирования легендарной части подполковники Тэш и Катто и лейтенант Фонтэн могли подробно ознакомиться с музеем полка и убедиться в том, что здесь свято хранят память о героических французских летчиках. Имя одного из них - Героя Советского Союза старшего лейтенанта Марселя Лефевра, командира одной из эскадрилий в годы войны, - навечно занесено в списки легендарной авиачасти в Голенках. Вообще же Героями стали четверо французских пилотов.
Сформированный в Хабаровском крае в 1938-м, полк после войны был передислоцирован в Приморье. В 1950-1951 годах его летчики участвовали в воздушных боях в Корее, были погибшие. Воевали и в Афганистане. В 1998-м два аса разбились в Таджикистане, где в составе авиагруппы "грачей" выполняли задачи по прикрытию границы и обеспечению наземных действий 201-й дивизии…
Жаль только, что многие фотоэкспонаты за давностью лет потеряли свой первоестественный вид: выцвели, поблекли… Странно, что никто не надоумит руководство полка и не поможет ему отреставрировать эти фото, пока они не утратились окончательно. Тем более что компьютерные технологии это более чем позволяют, и стоит недорого...
Комполка Кристов Тэш, покачивая головой, признался корреспонденту "НВО": "У нас во Франции при полке "Нормандия-Неман" тоже есть музей. Но в русском музее я открыл много нового для себя. Не устаю восхищаться мастерством и отвагой наших ветеранов, которые на таких самолетах могли совершать такие выдающиеся подвиги".
Впечатления на контрасте.
Французов поселили в военную гостиницу, где не было горячей воды. Вернее, она была, но ее почему-то не давали. "Гейзер забил", только когда депутат Александр Ковалев, которого поселили сюда же, чисто по-российски крикнул в коридоре: "Да дадут нам наконец горячую воду или нет?!" Гости из Франции смотрели на него, как на чудотворца…
Похоже, Голенки (которые по меркам российских военных считаются еще не самой худшей "дырой" в Приморье) на них вообще произвели впечатление. Соответствующее. И под стать тому, что подполковник Тэш сказал о подвигах во время Великой Отечественной, он примерно то же сказал о житье-бытье и службе своих современных российских коллег. "Условия на Дальнем Востоке, конечно, сложные. Но самое главное для меня состоит в том, что российские летчики в состоянии выполнять те задачи, которые перед ними стоят".
Полк как он есть.
Вообще, если не считать свежеокрашенного пола в музее, гостям из Франции отнюдь не пытались как-то втереть очки. Равно как и не извинялись за "временные неудобства": у нас так, как есть, и не иначе…
И французы могли узнать о 18-м гвардейском авиаполке то, что узнал корреспондент "НВО" из уст его 40-летнего командира гвардии полковника Александра Ульянова. Вот его слова, из которых все ясно и без комментариев:
- На Су-25 полк перевооружился в 1993 году. По штату в полку 30 самолетов и более 200 человек личного состава. Из них летчиков - 43 человека. Полк двухэскадрильный. Самолетный парк у меня сейчас боеспособный, авиатехника в боеготовности. Однако 50% самолетов находится на приколе. Ощущается нехватка запасных частей, блоков, двигателей... Большие проблемы с горюче-смазочными материалами, не хватает не только керосина, но и бензина, и дизтоплива. Ведь средства наземного обеспечения, те же топливозаправщики, пожарные машины, транспорт для личного состава, который доставляется на аэродром, работает на бензине. Лимит ограничен.
Нынешние наши задачи - это подготовка и поддержание уровня натренированности летного состава как в простых, так и в сложных метеоусловиях, в одиночных полетах и в составе пары. Налет у летчика за прошлый год составил от 20 часов. Максимальный - 60 часов. При норме на нашем типе самолета - 20 часов в год. Норма урезана. Это - ничего (не в смысле, что "это еще ничего", а ни-че-го), это лишь для поддержания навыков. Когда я был лейтенантом, норма составляла 40 часов в год. У меня как у командира полка и у летчиков-инструкторов налет повыше - 60-70 часов. Это тоже мало, потому что были годы, когда я налетывал свыше 100 часов. Ежегодно у группы летчиков по 4 месяца бывает командировка в Таджикистан. Там полетов больше. И благодаря Таджикистану мы немножко подтягиваем налет.
Налет лейтенантов, приходящих из училищ, составляет 100 - максимум 120 часов за 5 лет учебы. Когда я выпускался из авиаучилища, мой налет составлял 250 часов за 4 года учебы. А сейчас начинают летать только с 3-го курса, а первые два года будущие летчики занимаются изучением общественных и общеобразовательных дисциплин. Из-за всего этого задачи, стоящие перед нашим полком, если по большому счету брать, могут быть выполнены (тут командир замялся) также процентов на 50.
Тем не менее полк всегда принимает участие в учениях, которые проводятся на Дальнем Востоке, в частности, в Приморье. Но не всеми силами. Обычно за некоторое время до учений определяется летный состав, который будет участвовать, и ему дается дополнительная подготовка.
Большинство жен офицеров и прапорщиков - домохозяйки. Потому что Голенки - это просто село и устроиться на работу здесь некуда. После повышения 1 марта летчики получают начиная от 6 тысяч рублей у лейтенанта и заканчивая командиром полка, который получает с учетом пайковых 22 тысячи рублей.
Впечатления от французов лично у меня такие. Они нормальные ребята. Такие же летчики, как и мы. И нас сближает главное - любовь к небу, умение летать. Ну и еще, не побоюсь этих слов, - любовь к своей Родине. Во Францию, посмотреть их полк "Нормандия-Неман", они меня не приглашали, а сам я напрашиваться не хочу. Зарплатой их не интересовался, но, полагаю, она вряд ли эквивалентна моей…
Корреспондент "НВО" прямо спросил подполковника Тэша, сколько он получает. Комполка, прежде чем ответить, переговорил со слушавшим наш диалог своим военно-воздушным атташе подполковником Катто. И, как стало ясно, тот запретил давать информацию. Тэш зачем-то пустился в рассуждения на счет соотношения цен на хлеб и аренду помещений в Москве… Пришлось спросить, сколько он отдает жене, но французы "юмора не поняли" и категорически отказались отвечать. Любопытно, что даже в интернете нельзя обнаружить никаких "денежных данных" французских летчиков. Может, действительно от жен скрывают?
Зато тайны из годового налета летчиков французского полка "Нормандия-Неман" подполковник Тэш не делал: "Мы тренируемся по натовским стандартам, и, как правило, каждый летчик полка налетывает не менее 180 часов в год…"

----------


## Холостяк

Асы.
Николай КУТЕНКИХ, «Владивосток»
Серию учебно-тренировочных полетов в небе над Черниговкой провела в апреле группа военных летчиков во главе с гвардии полковником (снайпером – высший показатель классности ВВС России) Александром Дуплинским из прославленного 18-го гвардейского Витебского дважды Краснознаменного ордена Кутузова второй степени авиационного полка «Нормандия-Неман». Офицеры части готовятся к очередной командировке в Таджикистан в составе группы миротворческих сил. 50-60 военнослужащих под командованием гвардии подполковника Виктора Лычагина несколько месяцев проведут в предгорьях Памира.
Не исключено, что в этом году также придется отправить из Приморья сводное подразделение и в Киргизию. В городе Канте под Бишкеком российская 670-я авиационная группа, укомплектованная штурмовиками, истребителями-бомбардировщиками и вертолетами, по договору с киргизским правительством прикрывает с воздуха среднеазиатское направление. Кстати, на этой авиабазе есть уже представители прославленной части, они собирают прибывающую воздушную технику.
«Нормандия-Неман» постоянно командирует несколько десятков своих летчиков, механиков и связистов в Таджикистан, а ранее в Узбекистан. Журналисту «В» во время поездки в горную республику весной 2000 года с мотоманевренной группой пограничников довелось наблюдать, как из аэропорта (двойного военно-гражданского назначения) Душанбе вылетали на боевое патрулирование российские «Су-25» - «Грачи». В ходе той командировки мне довелось услышать от командования группировки погранвойск РФ в РТ немало лестных слов о воздушном прикрытии асами с Дальнего Востока застав и отрядов на реке Пяндж. Огневой поддержкой «Грачей» удалось сохранить немало жизней наших ребят, предотвратить множество попыток прорыва моджахедов, талибов и наркокурьеров со стороны Афганистана. А недавно в расположение полка штурмовиков в селе Галенки Октябрьского района пришло благодарственное письмо от командира 201-й Гатчинской дважды Краснознаменной мотострелковой дивизии полковника В. Сидорова. «За большой вклад по поддержанию боевой готовности частей 201-й мсд, за успехи в боевой подготовке и выполнение сложных задач в чрезвычайных условиях… выражаю благодарность летчикам Дальневосточного военного округа».
Не случайно несколько офицеров в последнее время получили государственные награды за успешное проведение боевых операций, проявленные при этом мужество и героизм. Орден Мужества – гвардии подполковник Владимир Мельников, орден «За воинские заслуги» - Александр Дуплинский, медаль «Нестерова» - гвардии майор Олег Кучин и подполковник Валерий Савченко. Об уровне сложности и опасности этой работы говорит тот факт, что в 1998 году полк потерял двух своих ребят, выполнявших на «спарке» боевой вылет. Об этом поведал репортерам газеты заместитель командира полка Михаил Пахомов.
Кстати, во время последней командировки в Таджикистан, завершившейся в минувшем декабре, летчики полка «Нормандия-Неман» общались с французскими и американскими коллегами. Те также теперь базируются в Душанбе. Хотя их зона не ограничивается горным Бадахшаном, областями Курган-Тюбе и Куляба. Они проводят воздушные рейды в Афганистан для поддержки собственных войск в борьбе с талибами.
Но в любом случае военные России, Франции и США в Таджикистане являются союзниками. Так же, как и в годы второй мировой войны. Это символично, ведь в период Корейской войны в начале пятидесятых годов советские асы-истребители воевали против пилотов государств НАТО. И довольно успешно наши «МиГи» выходили победителями в столкновениях с «Миражами». Из-за той необъявленной войны ветераны «Нормандии-Неман» и личные составы действующих частей (во Франции имеется истребительное крыло с названием «Нормандия-Неман») долгое время не поддерживали связь.
Однако в прошлом году все-таки произошла встреча оставшихся в живых однополчан и летчиков нынешнего поколения. В составе российской делегации было несколько представителей 18-го гвардейского полка из Приморья. Вот что рассказал журналистам «В» гвардии майор Андрей Фофанов, начальник технико-эксплуатационной части полка:
– Французская «Нормандия-Неман» расквартирована на базе «Кольмар» в Эльзасе. Около полусотни истребителей «Мираж Ф-1» прикрывают западное направление страны, Южную Европу и Северную Африку. Техника не очень новая, но добротная и маневренная, проста в управлении. Машины похожи на наши «МиГ-21», примерно с таким же вооружением. А вот классность летчиков совершенно разная. Наши офицеры - мастера на все руки: виртуозно летают, стреляют, бомбят, выполняют разведывательные функции, сражаются в воздухе и прикрывают наземные силы. Французы отлично могут что-то одно выполнять. Во время совместных тренировочных полетов и учебных боев это проявилось довольно явно. Все дело в разных принципах подготовки пилотов двух стран. А вот что общее у нас, так это открытость и широта души, профессионализм в деле и веселый нрав на отдыхе. К счастью, обмены делегациями вновь стали традиционными. Славу «Нормандии-Неман» поддерживаем и мы, и они.
Хотя справедливости ради отметим, что сегодня наша «Нормандия-Неман», воспитавшая 12 Героев Советского Союза и сотни орденоносцев, имеет иную специализацию. Из «чистых» истребителей полк вначале перешел в истребительно-бомбардировочную авиацию, а затем и в штурмовую. На вооружении стоят штурмовики «Су-25» - уникальные самолеты, созданные под войну в Афганистане. Маневренный, непревзойденный по живучести (при попадании «Стингера» в один двигатель может взлетать на оставшейся силовой установке), защищенный (единственная воздушная машина во всех ВВС прикрывает летчика титановой броней от прямого попадания 30-мм снаряда), с максимумом вооружения (несет на борту 4 тонны управляемых и неуправляемых ракет и снарядов, имеет сдвоенную пушку). Летчики «Нормандии-Неман» надежно прикрывают воздушное пространство над Приморьем и с честью выполняют миротворческий долг в Таджикистане. И чтят традиции гвардейцев.

----------


## Misha

Уважаемые господа!

Огромное спасибо за Ваши подробные ответы на мои вопросы!  Г-н "Холостяк", к сожалению, по какой-то причине фотографии, помещенные в Ваших ответах, не открываются (красные крестики).  Пожалуйста, подскажите, что можно сделать по этому поводу, или пришлите их, пожалуйста, по моему электронному адресу.  Заранее признателен.

ВОПРОС:  Имеют ли самолеты современного 18-го АП те же эмблемы (стрела и щит).  Имеются ли фотографии?  М.б. есть контакты к-л, кто принимал участие в визите на Дальний Восток в 1994 и 1995 гг.  КАК МОЖНО СВЯЗАТЬСЯ С ЭТИМ ПОЛКОМ И / ИЛИ ИХ МУЗЕЕМ?

С уважением,

Михаил

----------


## Misha

Увважаемые господа!

Ситуация с 18 АП на Дальнем Востоке прояснилась.

Теперь вопросы другого плана. Мне известно, что гости из французского АП - частые гости в липецкий Центр показа летной техники и боевой подготовки, а оттуда во Францию.

Почему выбран именно Липецк, а не, скажем, Кубинка? Какое отношение имеет Липецк к НН? Или это просто было так определено МО РФ в ракмках военного сотрудничества по линии ВВС между РФ и Францией?

Заранее признателен.

С уважением,


Михаил

----------


## Misha

Уважаемые господа!

Еще один вопрос. Как точно называется АБ во Франции, где базируется подразделение НН?  Есть ли у них сайт? Каков их боевой путь, начиная с 1945 года?  На каких самолетах летали?  Имеются ли фотографии их самолетов ХОРОШЕГО разрешения (по крайне мере, состоящие на вооружении в настоящее время)?

Заранее признателен.

С уважением,


Михаил

----------


## Холостяк

> ВОПРОС: Имеют ли самолеты современного 18-го АП те же эмблемы (стрела и щит). Имеются ли фотографии? М.б. есть контакты к-л, кто принимал участие в визите на Дальний Восток в 1994 и 1995 гг. КАК МОЖНО СВЯЗАТЬСЯ С ЭТИМ ПОЛКОМ И / ИЛИ ИХ МУЗЕЕМ?


Для Вас картинки самолетов повторяю в отдельных окнах....
Вот с контактом..., я не в курсе... Возможно кто из форумчан поможет..




> Теперь вопросы другого плана. Мне известно, что гости из французского АП - частые гости в липецкий Центр показа летной техники и боевой подготовки, а оттуда во Францию.
> Почему выбран именно Липецк, а не, скажем, Кубинка? Какое отношение имеет Липецк к НН? Или это просто было так определено МО РФ в ракмках военного сотрудничества по линии ВВС между РФ и Францией?
> Еще один вопрос. Как точно называется АБ во Франции, где базируется подразделение НН? Есть ли у них сайт? Каков их боевой путь, начиная с 1945 года? На каких самолетах летали? Имеются ли фотографии их самолетов ХОРОШЕГО разрешения (по крайне мере, состоящие на вооружении в настоящее время)?


Ну гости, но не частые... До этого их приглашали на Кубинку... Если когда-то они прилетали и могли посмотреть образцовую техбазу показного Проскуровского полка, ухоженную боевую технику, покушать и побанкетничать в летной столовой, ... то сейчас там оччччень уж скромно и непрезентабельно... Поэтому туда они уже не прилетают. Приглашают их в Липецкий Центр, где есть хотя бы что посмотреть...
Вам надо зайти на сайт "Стрижей". Там есть фото Миражей в раскрасе "Нормандии-Неман" и строевой окраске... Есть фотографии и на Аирлайне... Вот к примеру Ссылка: http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...num=1147895584 и еще ссылка поиска по авиабазе Реймс, только "Нормандия" несет знак Нормандии - красный щит и львов..., так что выбирайте и ищите......: http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...ne_version=6.0
На "Стрижах" есть форумчанин ASAT... Кажется в его Блоге я видел фотографии с той поры. Спросите его.
Официального сайта Полка я не видел...
Вот ссылка на сайт ВВС Франции... : http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air
Место дислокации авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман" во Франции...: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...B9%D0%BC%D1%81
По мемориалу...:
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Musee...n_sommaire.htm
http://normandieniemen.free.fr/65_ans_du_NN.htm

----------


## Холостяк

Еще фотографии с 65 годовщины....

----------


## Холостяк

и еще...

----------


## Mig

> Увважаемые господа!
> Мне известно, что гости из французского АП - частые гости в липецкий Центр показа летной техники и боевой подготовки, а оттуда во Францию.
> 
> Почему выбран именно Липецк, а не, скажем, Кубинка? Какое отношение имеет Липецк к НН? Или это просто было так определено МО РФ в ракмках военного сотрудничества по линии ВВС между РФ и Францией?


Эскадрилья "НН" в 1960-1980-е гг. регулярно бывала в Кубинке, где их принимал 234-й "пилотажный" иап, который в свою очередь сам наносил дружеские визиты за рубеж, в т.ч. и во Францию.

ИМХО Липецкий стал использоваться для приема "НН" (равно как и других зарубежных делегаций) уже в 1990-е годы.

----------


## Mig

> Еще один вопрос. Как точно называется АБ во Франции, где базируется подразделение НН?  Есть ли у них сайт? Каков их боевой путь, начиная с 1945 года?  На каких самолетах летали?  Имеются ли фотографии их самолетов ХОРОШЕГО разрешения (по крайне мере, состоящие на вооружении в настоящее время)?


А/б Реймс (провинция Шампань на востоке Франции)

А Гуглом вы не пробовали пользоваться? Попробуйте - хорошая весч, быстро все находит...

----------


## Холостяк

> Эскадрилья "НН" в 1960-1980-е гг. регулярно бывала в Кубинке, где их принимал 234-й "пилотажный" иап, который в свою очередь сам наносил дружеские визиты за рубеж, в т.ч. и во Францию.
> 
> ИМХО Липецкий стал использоваться для приема "НН" (равно как и других зарубежных делегаций) уже в 1990-е годы.


Не ошибусь, так как видел пару лет назад фотографии у одного ветерана, "Нормандия-Неман" последний раз прилетала на Кубинку кажись в 1993-94 году (правильнее будет сказать - в первой половине 90-х)... Так что Липецк еще тогда "отдыхал"...

----------


## Mig

> Не ошибусь, так как видел пару лет назад фотографии у одного ветерана, "Нормандия-Неман" последний раз прилетала на Кубинку кажись в 1993-94 году (правильнее будет сказать - в первой половине 90-х)... Так что Липецк еще тогда "отдыхал"...


Оччччень может быть! Надо на "Стрижах" поспрошать...
Опять же ИМХО Липецк принимал иностранцев по той причине, что в Кубинке был полный бардак и хаос. Ныне ситуация несколько улучшилась, так мне говорили в ноябре прошлого года, когда был в Кубинке крайний раз.
Можно предположить, что если будут визиты из-за "бугра", то их принимать будет опять Кубинка.

В принципе у меня есть несколько фото "Нормандии" в Кубинке в начале 1970-х и визита группы 234 гиап и 32 гиап на МиГ-23МЛ в Реймс в 1978 г. Только вот не понял, коллеге, который интересовался "НН", это нужно?

----------


## Холостяк

Генерал-майор авиации запаса А. Голубов, бывший командир 18-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка: 
С французскими летчиками полка «Нормандия — Неман» я впервые встретился весной 1943 г. на прифронтовом аэродроме Васильевское (близ г. Калуги). К моменту прибытия на фронт французских добровольцев 18-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк, которым мне довелось тогда командовать, имел на своем счету уже немало побед, а среди его летчиков находились такие заслуженные асы, как Иван Ходаковский, Борис Ляпунов, Семен Сибирин, Иван Заморин и многие другие. Французских добровольцев наши летчики встретили как братьев по оружию.
Совместные боевые полеты летчиков нашего полка и французских летчиков начались с мая 1943 г., а несколько позже крылом к крылу они уже шли на врага в боях на Курской дуге. Не только для французов, но даже и для наших опытных летчиков воздушные сражения в небе над орловской землей летом 1943 г. были серьезным и тяжелым испытанием. И надо сказать, что пилоты «Нормандии» выдержали его с честью.
В последующих наступательных операциях в 1944 и 1945 гг. полк «Нормандия — Неман» больше всего взаимодействовал с нашим полком. Мы крепко сдружились, и единое стремление как можно скорее разбить захватчиков способствовало нашему полному взаимопониманию как в воздухе, так и на земле. В тяжелое время боев советские и французские летчики, рискуя жизнью, шли на помощь друг другу. Обо всем этом подробно рассказывается в книге.
Автор рассказывает также о советских мастерах воздушного боя, которыми французские летчики не только восхищались, но и которым подражали; о советских солдатах, сержантах и офицерах, находившихся в составе полка «Нормандия — Неман» и вложивших споим самоотверженным трудом немалую лепту в приумножение его боевой славы.
В послевоенный период по приглашению летчиков полка «Нормандия — Неман» я трижды посетил Францию. Мне удалось встретиться там с бывшими командирами полка «Нормандия — Неман» генералом в отставке Пьером Пуйядом, генералом армии Луи Дельфино, летчиком Андре Муане и со многими другими французскими летчиками, воевавшими на советско-германском фронте в годы минувшей войны.
Во время пребывания во Франции мне приходилось встречаться и беседовать со многими французами. Эти беседы и встречи укрепили мою уверенность в том, что дружба, рожденная в боях и скрепленная совместно пролитой кровью, живет в сердцах французского народа наперекор тем, кто стремится стать на пути франко-советского сближения.
Исторический очерк «Против общего врага» — это правдивое описание славного боевого пути полка «Нормандия — Неман», пройденного в годы минувшей войны совместно с полками 303-й истребительной авиационной дивизии.

----------


## Холостяк

*Летчики французского авиаполка "Нормандия Неман" отметят день России на авиабазе Кубинка.*


Офицеры французского авиационного полка «Нормандия-Неман» примут участие в международном авиационном фестивале (МАФ) «Крылья Победы», который пройдет 12 июня по случаю Дня России на авиабазе Кубинка Военно-воздушных сил РФ. 
«Гостями фестиваля станут четыре офицера полка. Они прибудут в Россию без самолетов», - сообщил журналистам военно-воздушный атташе посольства Франции в РФ подполковник Яник Жамо. Он пояснил, что самолеты, на которых летают летчики французского авиаполка, сейчас проходят регламентные работы, связанные с продлением ресурса истребителей.
Как сообщил на пресс-конференции представитель РОСТО (ДОСААФ), председатель оргкомитета МАФ Александр Горнов, французские летчики накануне, 11 июня, смогут выполнить ознакомительные полеты на самолетах Як-52. Представитель Главного штаба ВВС РФ Сергей Ропотан отметил на пресс-конференции, что ВВС всегда оказывают помощь в проведении и развитии подобных мероприятий. «Основная цель фестиваля - патриотическое воспитание молодежи, которое в настоящее время, находится не совсем на должном уровне», - отметил он. С. Ропотан также сообщил, что во время встреч с французскими летчиками состоится обмен мнениями относительно развития ВВС двух стран.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Летчики французского авиаполка "Нормандия Неман" отметят день России на авиабазе Кубинка.


эх, провели бы показательные полеты :Rolleyes:

----------


## airwolf

Для информации-в следующем году(со слов пресс-атташе посольства Франции) "Нормандия-Неман" должна прилететь в гости к Липчанам на Миражах. Это должен стать их крайний визит на Миражах,так-как они заменяют их на Рафаль.

----------


## Maximus_G

24 июля 18-му гвардейскому Витебскому дважды Краснознаменному ордена Суворова II степени штурмовому авиационному полку "Нормандия-Неман" исполняется 70 лет.

Полк базируется в районе села Галенки, Приморский край. В связи с такой круглой датой можно _предполагать_, что праздник пройдет при открытых дверях, а его программа будет включать выставку и полеты авиатехники.

К сожалению, мне не удается найти информации о празднике кроме той, что он будет. Если кому-то что-то станет известно - пожалуйста напишите. Не хотелось бы пропустить такое событие.

----------


## Холостяк

Знаменитому авиаполку "Нормандия-Неман" исполняется 70 лет


Гвардейскому штурмовому авиационному полку «Нормандия-Неман» Краснознаменного Дальневосточного объединения Военно-воздушных сил и противовоздушной обороны, которым командует полковник Александр Ульянов  24 июля 2008 года исполнится 70 лет.
Подготовка к юбилею уже началась. Главное для всех военных летчиков полка это совершенствование летного мастерства. Для этого созданы все условия. Сейчас на нашем аэродроме полеты проходят в две летные смены.
Средний налет военных летчиков уже сейчас составляет более 70 часов.
«Если погода позволит, и мы отлетаем восемь летных смен,- продолжает Александр Ульянов».
К этой цифре по итогам за год стремятся и молодые военные летчики гвардейского полка, выпускники 2007 года.
В эти дни знаменитый авиаполк посетят ветераны Великой Отечественной войны, а также военные летчики французского полка «Нормандия-Неман». 
На торжественных мероприятиях все увидят Боевое знамя приморского авиаполка, на котором с февраля 2006 года красуется французский орден Почетного легиона.

http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1273/vvs/...shtml?id=47073

----------


## Mad_cat

> Сейчас на нашем аэродроме полеты проходят в две летные смены.
> Средний налет военных летчиков уже сейчас составляет более 70 часов.


он это серьезно?

----------


## okko

В 2008 году полку исполнилось 70 лет. Информация здесь: http://okkocentr.ru/projects/project5
видео здесь: http://okkocentr.ru/projects/project_720/normfilm

----------


## Холостяк

Исторический экспонат... Оригинал....

----------


## Холостяк

По "Нормандии" нашел вот такие фото....

----------


## AC

Нам пишут:
http://severr.livejournal.com/502317.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Нам пишут:
> http://severr.livejournal.com/502317.html


*Во Франции расформирована эскадрилья НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН*

*Как неприятно стало.... Даже противно....*
*Такая заслуженная эскадра.* 
Противно от того, что сразу пришли мысли о резком пересмотре внешней политики, как видно и внутренней, новым лидером Франции... Вступление в НАТО... Что сейчас Франция стала совсем немощной, что надо в НАТО? До этого, даже в самые сложные годы без проблем обходились они и без амеров... Тем более Де Голь в свое время принял вполне мудрое решение, а новый лидер круто перечеркнул его решение... Вот теперь и до Нормандии добрались... 
Похоже, что уже не в почете у Франции свои герои, так как были рядом со Сталинскими соколами?
Бесят некоторых Красные звезды! Ох как бесят!!!
Ох я думаю ветераны Нормандии, которые погибли в боях или не дожили до этого дня, если б были здравы - высказались по этому поводу по-русски и матом....
Но... 
*Вечная память о летчиких Нормандии сражавшихся с фашизмом крылом к крылу с нашими авиаторами!*

----------


## Холостяк

Походил по ссылкам, по ссылке Уважаемого АС, и нашел интересную инфу...
Думаю если тут есть ветка по Нормандии-Неман, то и неплохо добавить сюда эту информацию...

Хорошие ссылки по Нормандии-Неман:

http://www.cieldegloire.com/gc_3_normandi_niemen.php

http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Musee...n_sommaire.htm

http://normandieniemen.free.fr/Yak9_Memorial.htm



*5 апреля 1943 г.*
Эскадрилья Нормандия-Неман одержала первую воздушную победу в советском небе. 
Два пилота эскадрильи Альбер Дюран (в сентябре погибнет над Ельней) и Альбер Пресиози (в июле погибнет под Орлом) открыли счет сбитым самолетам противника, сбив каждый по Фокке-Вульфу.

Всего французские летчики на советско-германском фронте совершили более 5249 вылетов, провели 869 воздушных боев, сбили 273 и повредили 80 самолетов противника.

4 пилотов Марсель Альбер, Ролан де ля Пуап, Жак Андре и Марсель Лефевр были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза.

Всего в эскадрильи Нормандия-Неман воевало 118 французских пилотов, из них 42 не вернулись с войны.

3 детей русских эмигрантов сражались в эскадрильи на советском фронте:
Лев Углов, погиб после войны в Марокко,
Андрей Познанский, погиб в апреле 1943 г. над Спасо-Демьянском,
Константин Фельдзер, скончался в 1988 г.

*Лев Львович Углов, малоизвестный пилот эскадрильи "Нормандия-Неман"*
родился 4 октября 1919 года в Троицком. Ему еще не было и года, как его отец подполковник деникинской армии покинул Россию.
Погиб 24 июля 1947 г. в Марокко при патрулировании.



Интересная судьба. Сын врага советской власти. 
Русский.
Войну встретил в летном училище в Алжире. с 1943 г. воевал в эскадрилье Лафайет в американской армии, но просился в Россию. Отказывали, но опять просил. Разрешение было получено в октябре 1944, когда уже Франция была освобождена от фашистов, и остро стоял вопрос о репатриации советских граждан. Воевал в составе эскадрильи в небе над Восточной Пруссией. Здесь в Советской армии он получил свой первый офицерский чин лейтенанта. Сбил 6 самолетов.
Награжден орденом Отечественной войны 1-й степени, медалью "За взятие Кенигсберга" и "За победу над Германией", и французскими "Почетный Легион" и "Военный крест" с четырьмя пальмовыми ветвями и красной звездой.
После Победы, был в числе тех, кто на советских военных самолетах триумфально вернулся во Францию. (Ныне эскадрилья Нормандия-Неман расквартирована в Кольмаре, Эльзас).

Обращался за получением советского гражданства.

Похоронен в Аснье (Asni&#232;res) пригород Парижа, 

в САнт-Обане одна из улиц носит его имя:


Вот вобщем то и все, что известно про единственного русского французского летчика из Нормандии-Неман.

_Константин Фельдзер, пилот "Нормандии-Неман"_
Константин Фельдзер родился в Киеве в 1909 г. в семье протестантов в 18 веке бежавших от преследований католиков из Эльзаса в Россию. Его отец, работник шведского консульства был вывезен со всей семьей при эвакуации работников шведской дипломатической миссии в 1920 г.

Владелец единственного сохранившегося на сегодня настоящего Яка эскадрильи Нормандия-Неман.

Автор нескольких книг воспоминаний о войне. Его старший брат Вадим воевал во Французском сопротивлении в советских отрядах Веркора, попал в плен и был расстрелян. Сын Вадима Жерард был воспитан дядей Константином, и стал известным аэронавтом. 

Единственный консультант фильма "Нормандия-Неман" с французской стороны, хотя в фильмe вопрос участия в эскадрилье детей белоэмигрантов вообще не затронут.

В 1929 г. закончил школу лётчиков и стал военным пилотом. В начале второй мировой войны пилот эскадрильи истребителей "Сант-Иглевер". Во время кампании 1940 г. был сбит. В июне 1940 г. оставил свою часть и уехал в Алжир, сражаться с фашистами. С собой увел трех французов и 6 поляков, слушивших в его полку. В Алжире встретил известие о капитуляции Франции.

В ноябре 1940 г. в шторм ночью пытался на лодке доплыть до Гибралтара, но был выброшен на испанский берег, арестован и выдан французским властям, однако уже в декабре 1940 г. по чужим документам пытается покинуть Алжир и на этот раз попадает в тюрьму. Его судят и отправляют в Тунис, где он просидит за решеткой до 25 мая 1942 г.

Выйдя из тюрьмы он вернулся в неё через несколько дней за публичное одобрение высадки англо-американцев в Африке. Через два месяца он освобожден и поступает во вторую французскую эскадрилью в армии союзников с которой совершает около 40 боевых вылетов и сбивает один Юнкерс.

С 1944 г. пилот эскадрильи Нормандия-Неман, в которой совершает около 30 боевых вылетов. Благодаря ему в эскадрилье была решена проблема, когда французские летчики просили к ним обращаться "господин", а советские механики отказались это делать. :)

1 августа 1944 г. в небе над Кенигсбергом во время боя 5 самолетов Нормандии-Неман потив 12 фоккевульфов был сбит. Его считали погибшим и его семье отправили похоронку. Но он тяжелораненый попал в плен. На 8 дней потерял зрение. В плену его допрашивали 24 раза, пытали, а затем посадили в лагерь для советских военнопленных (помогло киевское происхождение, французских пилотов был приказ расстреливать), откуда он бежал вместе с советским капитаном авиции, благодаря помощи французского рабочего. Сумел добраться до Франции откуда вновь вернулся в Москву и был одним из 40 пилотов Нормандии-Неман триумфально вернувшихся в 1945 г. во Францию на советских самолетах. 


В июне 1945 г. пытался попасть добровольцем на войну против Японии.

После войны был хранителем музея Авиации в Медоне и участником нескольких обществ франко-советской дружбы.

Скончался в 1988 г.

имел следующие награды:
- командор Почетного Легиона
- компаньон де ла Либерасьон
- Военный крест
- медаль Сопротивления
- медаль "за ранение"
- медаль "за побег из лагеря."
- медаль Аэронавтики
- орден Отечественной войны 1й степени
- орден Отечественной войны 2й степени
- медаль за Победу над Германией
- бразильский орден "за отличие в авиации"



Константин Фельдцер воевал на самолетах в пяти армиях мира...

----------


## Холостяк

*Военно-воздушная база "Капитан де Сейн"*
расположена в Оранже на юге Франции.

носит имя капитана Мориса де Сейна, пилота эскадрильи Нормадия-Неман.
Капитан де Сейн погиб 15 июля 1944 г. у деревни Дубровка. Во время передислокации полка на новый аэродром у его самолета лопнул топливопровод, мотор стал работать с перебоями, а пары бензина, проникнув в кабину ослепили летчика. Получив приказ прыгать, он отказался его исполнить, поскольку в хвостовом отсеке самолета находился его механик Владимир Белозуб, у которого не было парашюта. Во время третьей попытки посадить самолет, от паров бензина пилот потерял сознание и самолет разбился. Оба погибли. 
Были похоронены на Введенском кладбище в Москве.






Морис де Сейн родился в 1914 г. в Париже.
В 1936 г. поступил в летную школу, которую закончл с отличием в августе 1937 г.
С 1938 г. служил в эскадрилье истребителей "Травай" в Шартре, с которой участвовал в боях 1940 г. у Англюра, Мобежа и Дюнкерка. За два сбитых самолета противника у Дюнкерка в июне 1940 г. получил первый Военный Крест.

После капитуляции Франции до 1942 г. служил в летной школе в Тулузе, а затем в истребительной эскадрилье в Мариньяне. После расформирования эскадрильи немцами, выехал за границу, где примкнул к "Свободной Франции" генерала Де Голля.

1 января 1944 г. принял ЯК-9 в полке Нормандия-Неман, в то время участвовавшем в боях за Витебск. Принимал участие в боях над Белоруссией.

Капитан де Сейн и старшина Белозуб:

----------


## Холостяк

*Интервью с Марселем Альбером*
Французский вебжурнал Simulation France Magazine сумел получить интервью у американского олигарха Марселя Альбера. Он же бывший пилот эскадрильи "Нормандия-Неман". Герой Советского Союза. 
Сразу после войны переехал в США и с тех пор от него практически не было известий.


************
Благодаря Пьеру Перруке, бывшему авиамеханику эскадрильи 1/3*, мы получили возможность взять интервью у его друга Марселя Альбера, долгое время проживающему в США. Телефонный разговор состоялся 16 ноября 2006 г. накануне 89 летия этого великого аса...
*эскадрилья 1/3 - с 1942 г. эскадрилья 1/3 "Корсика", сформирована в 1939 г. (несколько чехословацких пилотов.) в 1940 г. 15 пилотов были убиты, 5 попали в плен, остальные на самолетах бежали в Африку.

Жорж Гийом: _Мосье Альбер могли бы Вы коротко обрисовать вашу карьеру и Ваши успехи?_

Mарсель Aльбер: Я участвовал в 37 боевых вылетах во время войны во Франции, в 15 в Северной Африке (в том числе Мерс-эль-Кебир), 47 боев во время службы в Великобритании, из них 15 над оккупированой территорией Франции, и 199 боевых вылетов в России. Я сбил 24 самолета противника.

ЖГ: _Вы сами бывали сбиты или подбиты?_

M.A: Нет, меня никогда не сбивали. Однажды мой самолет был пробит. Я получил две пробоины. Это было в октябре 1944 г. Я обстрелял Юнкерс 87, который загорелся. Я приблизился и увидел заднего стрелка, который повернул в мою сторону свой пугач и выстрелил. Я ответил очередью. Только по возвращению на аэродром я увидел, что он меня задел.

ЖГ : _Какие воспоминания Вы храните об эскадрильи 1/3?_ 

M.A: Убытие эскадрильи 14 октября 1940 г.

ЖГ: _И война во Франции?_ 

M.A: Было действительно очень много немецких самолетов в воздухе. 14 мая я сбил DO 17, и подбил еще нескольких во время кампании.

ЖГ: _Какие бои над Францией Вы запомнили?_

M.A: Бомбардировки Парижа немцами в 1940. Мы действовали с аэродрома в Мо и потеряли двух пилотов. Я обстрелял несколько немецких самолетов, но безрезультатно.

ЖГ: _Что Вы можете сказать про D 520 ?_

M.A: неплохой самолет. Мотор в 860 лошадей не достаточно сильный, нужно было бы 1200. Но это был хороший самолет, крепкий и быстрый несмотря на слабый мотор. Он был лучше "беспонтовых" Спитфайеров и I-го и II-го.

ЖГ: _Вы долго думали, прежде чем принять решение бежать в Гибралтар?_

M.A: Нет, скорее совсем не долго думал... ко мне пришли Дюран и Лефевр и предложили бежать вместе с ними. В этот день у меня не было полетов и мне пришлось обратиться за разрешением на вылет к Пьру Сальва, который разрешил вылет для ведения учебного боя. Я взлетел и улетел в Гибралтар без проблем.

ЖГ: _Что Вы знали про FAFL (Воздушные Силы Свободной Франции)?_

M.A : Ничего. Немного про де Голля и все.

ЖГ: _Какие последствия для Вашей семьи и Ваших близких имел Ваш побег?_

M.A : Меня приговорили к смертной казни. Я до сих пор храню приговор. Жандармы явились в Орли что бы повесить приговор на двери дома моей матери и на двери мэрии. Они сказали, что не могут не повесить приговор, но что они ничего не станут делать, если его сорвут. Моя мать сорвала оба листа с приговором. Ей и моей сестре повезло, что это осталось без последствий, они рисковали быть депортированы.

ЖГ: _Какого рода боевые задания Вы выполняли в Великобритании?_

M.A: Вылеты на Спитфайерах II, прикрытие морских транспортов, разведка, вылеты по тревоге. По сути, Спитфайер не плох, но ничего особенного, и лучше было на нем не встречать немцев - вооружение в крыльях было так себе, ни расположения, ни мощи против бомбардировщиков

ЖГ: _Что Вы можете сказать о немецких пилотах 1940-41 гг. и их самолетах?_

M.A: Пилоты были не плохи. 109-е были самыми быстрыми с отличным вооружением. Бомбордировщик Хe 111 было трудно сбить

ЖГ: _Почему Вы отправились в Россию?_

M.A: Когда мы встречались с Де Голлем, мы были в одних носках, без копейки в кармане. Он выдал 30 фунтов каждому пилоту на личные надобности. Мы его спросили - можно ли нас отправить в Россию, поскольку русские вели настоящую борьбу, тогда как в Англии мы имели редкие бои с малым числом самолетов. Россия это было где то очень далеко. Один пилот даже сказал, что пока мы доедем война кончится...

ЖГ: _Почему был выбран Як-1?_

M.A: Если бы мы захотели Hurricane, мы бы их получили. Но мы были в России и желание летать на русских самолетах было естественно. Это был лучший самолет на тот момент, превосходящий остальные. Як-1 это хороший самолет.

ЖГ: _Существовала ли разница ведения воздушных боев в небе Франции, Англии или России?_

M.A: не особенно, просто в России было намного больше боев. Часто немцы уклонялись от боя. Русские были очень цепкими и на них можно было положиться. Они держали слово, если они обещали что то, то обязательно выполняли.

ЖГ: _Какие миссии Нормандии-Неман Вам больше запомнились?_

M.A: Во время моего первого боевого вылета я оказался на 150 км в глубь линии фронта на территории противника и мой самолет заглох. Винты вращались, но мотор не работал. Я пролетел 3500 метров в легком пике. Я подумал, что приземлиться возле какого нибудь поселка не лучшая идея, поскольку там будет полно немцев, и меня сразу расстреляют. Прыгнуть с парашютом, означало "потерять сапоги и оказаться в одних носках по снегу". Я решил попробовать ручной подсос горючего в мотор, и через 20 качков он завелся.

ЖГ: _Что Вы думаете о русских самолетах, на которых Вы летали?_

M.A: *Лучший самолет, это Як-3. Он был лучше всех других самолетов, в том числе английских и американских. Плюс у него было мощное вооружение, пушка 20 мм и два пулемета, калибра 12,7, делавших 1500 выстрелов в минуту. Одно время были даже самолеты с пушкой 37 мм, это было потрясающе. Он был такой длинный, что мы летали как на пушке. Он был тяжелый и в каждый выстрел чувствовался выход снаряда из ствола и запах пороха.*

ЖГ: _Что Вы думаете о советских пилотах, которых Вы встречали или сопровождали в вылетах_

M.A: Это были великолепные пилоты. Они сражались за свою Родину и не думали ни о чем другом. У меня самые теплые воспоминания о них.

ЖГ: _Что Вы думаете о немецких самолетах, которые Вы встречали и сбивали?_

M.A: Во время одного из моих первых боев, 4 FW 190 атаковали дорогу. Я направился на них и выстрелил в первый, затем во второй, в третий и четвертый. Два ушли в штопор, и мне показалось, что и третий. Позднее русские подтвердили, что все четыре самолета упали с пилотами в кабинах. В конце войны я взлетал на Фоккерах 109 и 190. 109-й сойдет, и 190 был не плох, но не более того.

ЖГ:_Были ли немецкие самолеты лучше русских ?_

M.A: Немецкие бомбардировщики были лучше русских, кроме Пе-2, который был быстрее. Русские получали фотографии на скорости в 600 км/ч. В 1944-45 г. немцы часто отказывались от боя, если знали, что в воздухе французы из Нормандии-Неман. Или что в воздухе Шестой.

ЖГ: _Они знали, что шестой номер это Вы?_

M.A: Да, мы слышали их разговоры по радио.

ЖГ: _Кого из пилотов Нормандии-Неман Вы могли бы отметить?_

M.A: Никого. Каждый делал свое дело, и не очень то забавное дело. У нас не было страха.

ЖГ: _Вам никогда не было страшно?_

M.A: Нет, мне не было страшно, потому что я никогда не испытывал настоящей опасности.

ЖГ: _Такие летчики как Хартман описывают свой метод сбивать самолеты. Существует ли метод Альбера?_

M.A: Нет, у меня не было специального метода. Я полагался на удачу, и мне везло. В воздушном бою важно видеть далеко, а у меня было хорошее зрение и я всегда видел, когда появлялся противник. 

ЖГ: _Как закончилась служба в Нормандии-Неман для Вас?_

M.A: В декабре 1944 я прибыл в отпуск во Францию через Каир и Алжир. Это Де Голль прислал за нами свой самолет, что бы мы могли побывать во Франции. В Алжире мы задержались свыше предусмотренного времени и опаздали на самолет, он улетел без нас и пропал без вести, хотя на нем был опытный пилот. Я вернулся в Россию в конце войны. Последний вылет должен был быть на Данциг, где немцы все еще сопротивлялись. Соваж мне дал свой самолет, "пятерку". Моторы уже завели, когда русские нам сообщили, что немцы капитулировали, и этот вылет не состоялся. Война закончилась. Столько русских погибло. Бедные ребята.

ЖГ: _Вы помните ваше возвращение в Ле Бурже?_

M.A: В Ле Бурже я прибыл в больном состоянии. У меня была высокая температура. Была официальная церемония, а затем меня отправили в больницу, где я пролежал 45 дней.

ЖГ: _Что стало с Яком-3, на котором Вы вернулись?_

M.A: На нем еще летали многие летчики, пока он не пошел в металлолом.

ЖГ: _Какой урок Вы извлекли из этих лет войны?_

M.A: Никакого особенного урока, кроме того, что мне повезло остаться живым.

ЖГ: _Чем Вы занимались после 1945 г.?_

M.A: Я служил в испытательном центре в Оранже.Там однажды мне пришлось сажать загоревшийся самолет с десятью пассажирами на борту. Как то я занимался воздушной акробатикой на D 520 для детей. При взлете самолет загорелся. Самолет зацепился за деревья и взорвался. Меня выбросило и я уцелел, не знаю как и почему. Я шел пешком и один мальчишка меня заметил, меня разыскивали в течении 6 часов. Этот мальчишка сообщил где я, в это время уже начали раскапывать место взрыва в поисках моего трупа. Потом я был военно-воздушным атташе в Праге и там я встретил мою будущую жену, с которой мы позднее уехали в США, где я занимался небольшим и большим бизнесом.

ЖГ: _с чем связано Ваше желание оставаться столь незаметным?_

M.A: Никто ничего у меня не спрашивал, а у меня было очень много работы, что бы писать воспоминания.

ЖГ: _Что значит Нормандия-Неман для Вас сегодня?_

M.A: У меня с ними никакой связи. Я получал несколько писем от летчиков. Единственный более менее постоянный контакт у меня был с Риссо и Де Ля Пуапом.. Де Ля Пуап недавно приглашал меня во Францию.

ЖГ: _Знаете ли Вы, что существует множество людей, которые любят "летать" на компьютерных симуляторах и которые увлекаются Нормандией-Неман? Что бы Вы могли им сказать?_

M.A: Не знаю. Это хорошо, но я не знаю, что им посоветовать. Cлава Богу, оне не рискуют получить пулю.

http://www.simulation-france-magazine.com/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=51

----------


## Холостяк

пользуясь случаем, хочу вновь обратить внимание на судьбу другого пилота Нормандии Бруно де Фальтана, могила которого, по решению его родственников, до сих пор находится в Москве

*Бруно де Фальтан*
пилот Нормандии-Неман,
в полк пришел в январе 1944 и погиб в июне 1944 г.,
останки в 50-х годах перенесены в Москву.... 

Лейтенант Бруно де Фальтан родился 12 июня 1917 г.
младший из трех братьев...
старший Эдуард погиб в 1940 г. в возрасте 26 лет, имея звание лейтенанта и 2 боевых ордена.
средний Ги, после капитуляции Франции оказался в плену, в котором провел всю войну. Находился в лагере в Раве-Русской, ныне на территории Украины. 

При возложении цветов к памятнику советским военнопленным в Раве Русской, он сравнил гибель брата с подвигом капитана де Сейна, так же погибшего, отказавшись прыгать без своего механика у которого не было парашюта:

"...при выполнении боевого задания Як Бруно де Фальтана был подбит, и он был вынужден приземлиться в поле, ппримерно в 80 км от аэродрома базирования. Пытаясь проверить тяжесть повреждений, и, если возможно, починить самолет, он вместе со своим механиком Астаховым, вернулся к поврежденному Яку на техническом самолете. Убедившись, что самолет невозможно починить, они решили вернуться в расположение полка. Их самолет был обстрелян и серьезно поврежден самолетами противника и попытался осуществить посадку в поле. Астахов, как механик, не имел парашюта, но как говорит русский девиз "сам погибай, а товарища выручай". Пилот и механик погибли. 

Лейтенант Бруно де Фальтан и его боевой товарищ техник-лейтенант Астахов разделили судьбу в мужестве и братстве, как и другие их товарищи по оружию, французские и советские. 

Мы солдаты никогда не забудем, что 27 миллионов советских граждан погибли с честью на поле боя против нашего общего врага."

могилы Сергея Астахова и Бруно де Фальтана на Введенском кладбище в Москве:

----------


## Холостяк

22 сентября 2006 г. в Ле Бурже у музея Авиации президенты Владимир Путин и Жак Ширак открыли памятник напрочь забытой французами эскадрильи НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН

----------


## Холостяк

*Весь выше представленный Ценнейший материал об Нормандии-Неман собран Сергеем Дыбовым (severr).*



**

----------


## Холостяк

Французская "Нормандия Неман" и российские "Русские Витязи" в Ле Бурже в 2006 г.

Хотя это написано под первым фото, но я вроде вижу Су из Липецкого центра и среди пилотов генерала Харчевского...
А вот на второй фото - точно "Русские Витязи"....

----------


## Д.Срибный

С ВИФ-2НЕ - Eddie - 


> Официально эскадрилья временно распущена (mise en sommeil) с сохранением традиций и знамени и возможно будет восстановлена после перехода на новую матчасть (Рафали). Хотя верится в это с трудом с учетом сокращения армии.
> Кстати, последие боевые вылеты у НН были в апреле 2007 - бомбили повстанцев в Цетроафриканской республике, т.е позже, чем у некоторых эскадрилий на Рафалях.

----------


## AC

> *Во Франции расформирована эскадрилья НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН*
> 
> *Как неприятно стало.... Даже противно....*
> *Такая заслуженная эскадра.* 
> Противно от того, что сразу пришли мысли о резком пересмотре внешней политики, как видно и внутренней, новым лидером Франции... Вступление в НАТО... Что сейчас Франция стала совсем немощной, что надо в НАТО? До этого, даже в самые сложные годы без проблем обходились они и без амеров... Тем более Де Голь в свое время принял вполне мудрое решение, а новый лидер круто перечеркнул его решение... Вот теперь и до Нормандии добрались...


Сокращается просто Франция -- как и все в общем-то в Европе сейчас...
Вступление в НАТО или "выступление" кого-то из НАТО тут мало влияют...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Французская "Нормандия Неман" и российские "Русские Витязи" в Ле Бурже в 2006 г.
> 
> Хотя это написано под первым фото, но я вроде вижу Су из Липецкого центра и среди пилотов генерала Харчевского...


Да, это так и есть... Более того -- это липецкий *Су-30*, которых просто нет больше ни у кого -- даже у тех же "Витязей"...  :Cool:

----------


## AC

> 22 сентября 2006 г. в Ле Бурже у музея Авиации президенты Владимир Путин и Жак Ширак открыли памятник напрочь забытой французами эскадрильи НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН


Да не забыли ее французы уж прямо напрочь...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> С ВИФ-2НЕ - Eddie -


*И еще оттуда -- от Андрея Чистякова:*
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1846126.htm

*Вот что в Air&Cosmos №2176 за 12 июня этого года написано.*
Статья называется "Миражи" начинают своё исчезновение" и посвящена планам французского командования и МО по "претворению в жизнь" записанного в "Белой книге" и в Законе о Военных Программах (куда накладывается ещё и экстренная программа по помощи ВПК в условиях кризиса, хотя для боевой авиации там совсем мало что "обломилось"). 
Расписываются перспективы поступления на вооружение во французские ВВС "Рафалей", зависящие от возможных экспортных контрактов : "Итак, необходимо адаптироваться к ритму поставок "Рафаля" -- оформляющемуся в окончательном виде к 2010 г. -- и к запланированному ритму вывода из эксплуатации наиболее старых машин, чтобы наиболее быстро достигнуть цели, зафиксированной в "Белой книге", в "300 многофукциональных самолётов типа "Рафаля" и "Миража-200 Д" из которых 270 находятся в строю" (относительно примерно 330 машин сейчас). Сделав вычитание, мы получаем примерно 60 самолётов, которые должны уйти из войск к неопределённой пока дате". 
Далее говорится буквально следующее : "ВВС уже запланировали свой план вывода из эксплуатации. Он начнётся в конце года с последних Mirage F1 CT. Менее 20 находятся всё ещё на боевой службе в Кольмаре (BA-132) в составе EC-2/30 "Нормандия-Неман", которая будет переведена в "состояние спячки" с этого лета, чтобы быть затем "разбуженной" на Rafale F3. С закрытием Кольмара как военной базы, последние Mirage F1 CT присоединятся к F1 CR в Реймсе, чтобы окончателно покинуть списки боевых машин к концу этого года."
Затем расписывается (планируемая на данный момент) судьба других полков, с выводом из эксплуатации других "Миражей" и с таким тезисом : "Если в 2008 г. в ВВС было 14 истребительных полков, то сейчас их 12, а в 2012 г. будет только 10". И опять про планов громадьё, уже про "ядерные Миражи", новые ракеты, модернизацию и т.п.
Т.о., с учётом упоминаемого в статье и запланированного уже роспуска "Пикардии" и "Камбрезиса", окончательный роспуск "Н-Н" представляется пока маловероятным. Поживём -- увидим, короче...".

----------


## Холостяк

> ......окончательный роспуск "Н-Н" представляется пока маловероятным. Поживём -- увидим, короче...".


Да уж.... Посмотрим.., что ждет "Нормандию Неман"...

----------


## F70173

А вот нашему полку в Галёнках похоже ничего хорошего точно не светит :(

----------


## AC

> А вот нашему полку в Галёнках похоже ничего хорошего точно не светит :(


Да, кстати... Наш 18 шап "Нормандия -- Неман" тоже идет под расформирование по планам...

----------


## AC

> А вот нашему полку в Галёнках похоже ничего хорошего точно не светит :(


Тут мне сказали, что наименование "Нормандия-Неман" должно быть передано авиабазе в Воздвиженке при этом... О как!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Тут мне сказали, что наименование "Нормандия-Неман" должно быть передано авиабазе в Воздвиженке при этом... О как!


Про Галенки тут:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1206571

----------


## Холостяк

*Сергей Дыбов(severr) на LiveJournal продолжает радовать интересной инфой по Нормандии:*
http://severr.livejournal.com/

Мы вернемся!

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Под Черняховском установят памятник французским летчикам* 

Скоро в Калининградской области станет одним военным памятником больше. Однако монумент, который должны официально открыть 6 ноября, можно считать в своем роде уникальным. По крайней мере, для нашего региона. Увековечить собираются память двух французских летчиков из состава знаменитого авиационного полка "Нормандия – Неман".
"Как известно, в Калининграде установлен памятный знак в честь этого иностранного подразделения, принимавшего участие в Восточно-Прусской операции, - сообщил Клопс.Ru руководитель историко-краеведческого общества "Белый ворон" Андрей Кленовый. – Но на памятнике, который будет стоять во дворе школы в поселке Привольное (Черняховский район – Ред.) выбьют имена двух конкретных летчиков".

Лейтенант Марк Вердье погиб 22 сентября 1944 года в ходе боевого вылета, получив задание обстрелять железную дорогу Инстербург – Тильзит. Аспирант (соответствует советскому младшему лейтенанту) Жан Пикено был сбит 17 января 1945 года. Произошло это у станции Блюменталь (ныне – поселок Овражное).

Сам памятник будет выглядеть довольно оригинально. Старый немецкий железобетонный дот, известный как "колпак Коха" в честь гауляйтера Восточной Пруссии, совместят с массивным камнем, на котором будет табличка с именами французских асов. 


http://www.angrapa.ru/index.php?opti...=697&Itemid=44

----------


## Холостяк

После расформирования в июне 2009 г. французского авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман, и в ноябре 2009 г. российского 18-й гвардейского авиаполка "Нормандия-Неман" настал черед музея в Нормандии.

Музей авиачасти был создан в 1974 г. по инициативе ветеранов стараниями "русского" нормандца Игоря Эйхенбаума и брата Героя Советского Союза Марселя Лефевра. В нем хранятся архивы авиачасти времен Второй Мировой Войны, личные архивы некоторых ветеранов таких как генерал Риссо, командиров Наромандии Неман Пьера Пуяда, Луи Дельфино, вещи погибшего под Орлом командира Нормандии-Неман Жана Тюляна. Севениры, переданные из СССР. Подлинная памятная доска со здания французской военной миссии в Москве, которая в 2003 г. была заменена на более прочную.

В 1992 г. в честь 50 летия авиаполка Нормандия-Неман перед музеем был установлен макет истребителя Мираж, в то время символ существования Нормандии-Неман, а в 2007 г. макет истребителя Як-3.

Музей имеет статус частного, поскольку принадлежит ассоциации ветеранов авиаполка. До сих пор финансировался на 2/3 за счет министерства обороны, и на 1/3 за счет городского бюджета. Посетители не ломались валом, несмотря на то, что город находиться на дороге Париж-Нормандия, которую очень любят туристы, в том числе из РФ. Кроме музея Нормандии-Неман, знаменит музеем художника Николя Пуссена и замком Шато-Гайар.

В наступающем году министерство Обороны Франции прекращает финансирование всех частных музеев. Местные власти заявили, что в одиночку не осилят cодержание мемориала. 

Музей дважды посещался послами РФ. Второй раз в ноябре сего года. Среди прочего обсуждалось финансовое положение музея. Но по-видимому, увы, это не музей сталинских репрессий и стендов посвященных Солженицину тоже не имеет. Хотя перед музеем висит флаг Российской Федерации.

В случае закрытия музея, музеи авиации в Ле Бурже и в Невере заявили о готовности принять экспонаты. Но члены ассоциации Нормандии-Неман выступили против переноса музея оттуда где он был создан и находился в течении 35 лет. Они были вынуждены объявить о сборе пожертвований. 

если вдруг есть желающие присоединиться, адрес музея:

M&#233;morial Normandie-Niemen,
rue Raymond Ph&#233;lip
B.P. 124
27701 LES ANDELYS
France

банковские реквизиты:
Cr&#233;dit Agricole des Andelys:
IBAN: FR76 1830 6002 0153 7019 7600 002
ADRESSE SWIFT: AGRIFRPP883




Источник: http://severr.livejournal.com/

----------


## Юрий

Холостяк, мне кажется, многие бы рады поддержать именно этот музей! Символ Военно - воздушной дружбы России и Франции, но разве наши скромные вклады в "деревянных" что то изменят? Мне кажется, что Абрамовичей, на сайте нет... :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Як-3 полка "Нормандия-Неман" 



Як-3 полка "Нормандия-Неман ". 


На телеканале Россия документальный фильм про "Нормандия-Неман", можно смотреть он-лайн.
Ссылка: http://www.rutv.ru/video.html?vid=49281&cid=5079&d=0

----------


## Холостяк

Французские летчики из эскадрильи «Нормандия-Неман», активно дерущихся с немцами на нашем фронте, мл.летчик Рисо, лейтенант Дервиов, и лейтенант Кастелен.На заднем плане Як-1Б "Нормандия-Неман".17.06.1943г.

----------


## Холостяк

Заместитель командира эскадрильи «Нормандия-Неман», капитан Альбер Литольф, 6 + 8 + 2 н / п (Включая 10 во Франции и Англии)17.06.1943.Погиб 16.07.1943г.

----------


## Холостяк

Як-3 Полка Нормандия -Неман.Подготовка к перелету во Францию.



Як-3 полка Нормандия -Неман,перед перегоном во Францию.

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

Хорошо жить при капитализме!

Музей "Нормандии Неман" в Анделизе закрыт.
экспозиция временно перенесена в музей Авиации и Космонавтики в Ле-Бурже.



Объявлено, что авиаполк "Нормандия Неман" (расформированный ранее в Реймсе) должен быть сформирован непозднее 2014 на авиабазе Мон-ан-Морсан в Аквитании.

----------


## Холостяк

Истребитель Як-3 полка Нормандия-Неман в полете.

----------


## kuslin2

11 ноября 2009 года на аэродроме Галёнки состоялось прощание с Боевым Знаменем 18 гвардейского дважды Краснознамённого ордена Суворова II степени ордена Почётного Легиона Республики Франция Витебского штурмового авиационного полка «Нормандия-Неман»

----------


## Холостяк

Часовня Олега Брянского, часовня-маяк поставленная недалеко от полевого аэродрома Хатенки, где во время Орловско-Курской битвы с начала июня по август 1943 г. базировалась эскадрилья «Нормандия» и одноименной деревни, где жило большинство французских летчиков.

Недалеко памятник советско-французскому боевому братству в роще, в которой маскировались наши самолеты и находились землянки, в которых жил личный состав подразделений, в том числе и командир «Нормандии» Ж.Л. Тюлян. В поле возле рощи была взлетно-посадочная полоса. При желании Вы без труда найдете ямы от землянок и капониров, в которых «парковались» ЯКи. На памятнике есть потемневшая табличка цветного металла с надписью *«Здесь родилась боевая дружба советских и французских летчиков в борьбе с фашистами»*. Рядом колодец в так называемой «Долине Радости», расположенный в небольшой лощине в д. Хатенка. В домах этой деревни квартировали летчики эскадрильи «Нормандия». И нет никакого сомнения, что французы брали из него воду и после полетов отдыхали на скамейках вокруг колодца под сенью могучих дубов. Один из этих дубов, вполне мог бы претендовать на звание одного из самых древних деревьев России.
Вот фото с этих мест.... 
Это Святые для нас места....

----------


## Холостяк

Памятник рядом с полевым аэродромом....

----------


## Холостяк

Пишет Cергей Дыбов (*severr*)


*собрание ассоциации Нормандия-Неман...*
многими из присутствующих оно было воспринято как финальное в существовании музея авиаполка в Лез Анделизах, каковым оно, по сути, и было...



присутствовало руководство Ассоциации, заместитель мэра, "свадебный генерал" к Нормандии-Неман никакого отношения не имеющий, и другие официальные лица...

из ветеранов Нормандии присутствовал только Альбер Анри.

россияне отсутствовали целиком и полностью... причем прозвучало, что как нежелательный элемент... не было ни майора Малыгина, завсегдатая мероприятий, ни журналистов... съемочную группу 1-го канала, собиравшуюся приехать со мной, тактично отшили накануне.. причем с двух сторон и со стороны Ассоциации и со стороны руководства ТВ... 

с января 2010 министерство обороны Франции прекратило финансирование всех частных музеев, среди которых оказался и музей Нормандии-Неман. Город пока финансирует, но с откровенной целью избавиться от музея.

В феврале был уволен директор музея. В марте часть экспозиции в плане года Франция-Россия перевезли в музей авиации и космонавтики в Ле Бурже, туда же на время экспозиции временно приняли на работу, уже бывшего теперь, директора музея..

Вариантов по прежнему несколько:
- музей Шарля де Голля в Коломбе; 
- музей армии в Инвалидах;

у обоих недостаточно выставочных площадей, встает вопрос о разделе коллекции....

- музей высадки американцев в Нормандии в Сан-Пьер Эглиз, который тоже не велик и я слабо представляю соседство Нормандии-Неман и американцев...

- передоговориться с городом, подарив ему макет советского Як-9, за который город обещает сохранить за музеем часть ныне занимаемого им здания, или поменяв стутус с частного на государственный;

и основной обсуждаемый вариант - перенос музея целиком в музей авиации и космонавтики в Ле Бурже. На сегодня музей к приему коллекции не готов, но обещает поcтроить специальное помещение с необходимыми климатическими характеристиками. 

Основной объект торга наиболее объемные экспонаты подлинная памятная доска со здания французской военной миссии в Москве, и макет истребителя Як-9. Особенно последний. Во время заседания перед зданием и на само заседание прорвалась инициативная группа граждан города бурно протестовавших против переноса музея и макетов Миража и Як-9 перед ним. Их требования к удовольствию мэрии были объявлены несостоятельными руководством ассоциации, зачитавшей список спонсоров строительтва макета Як-9, т.е юридически он собственностью города не является.

Достаточно активно выступал директор музея в Дьеппе, который зачитывал номера постановлений и законов о том, что подобного рода музеи не могут закрываться, но его никто не слушал.

Директор музея в ле Бурже Жерар Вадимович Фельдзер говорил долго, красиво, ярко... его спич неоднократно прерывался бурными продолжительными аплодисментами. В обещаниях недостатка не было. Яркий и активный киевлянин во время спича успел дважды позвонить по телефону, дать кому то интервью по поводу исландского вулкана, предстоящего полета Саркози в Польшу, и обсудить со мной книгу своего дяди пилота Нормнандии. Снимаю шляпу. Воистину, кто хочет делает больше, чем тот кто может! Однако, Жерар Вадимович через 4 месяца уходит на пенсию и его обещания повисают в воздухе. Впечатление же таково, что вопрос уже решен, поскольку он уже обсудил и момент как по быстрому перенести макет Яка в Ле Бурже к визиту Медведева, которому теперь, в случае переноса музея, не надо будет для его посещения ездить в Нормандию. 

С этим странным чувством (подкреппленным шепотом некоторыми присутствовавшими во время визита посла РФ в музей) я и покинул заседание. Ясно одно - закрытие - вопрос решенный. Будущее музея не решено. Скорее всего коллекция расползется по нескольким разным музеям и архивам.

бывший музей... 
планируется открытие офиса по Туризму. 
Три комнаты с экспозициями посвященными уроженцу города Герою Советского Союза Марселю Лефевру будут сохранены.


летит еще пока


*© С.В.Дыбов, 2010 г.*

----------


## Холостяк

кстати, из 45 летчиков полка Нормандии-Неман, объявленых погибшими во время войны, 3 затем вернулись живыми из плена, а из оставшихся 42 только 12 однозначно погибли и были похоронены в СССР, остальные 33 были сбиты над территорией протиника и считаются пропавшими без вести. 

Учитывая приказ о расстреле на месте французских летчиков, высока доля вероятности, что некоторые из них были расстреляны. Более менее однозначно, утверждается, что был расстрелян Раймон Дервилль. 

По словам Ролана де ля Пуапа факт расстрела немцами на поле боя Роже Пинона фигурировал на Нюрнбергском процессе.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот такой возник вопрос к уважаемому сообществу : 9мая по Красной площади прошло подразделение ФР ,несущее знамя полка "Нормандия-Неман".Это были пилоты?Или группа военнослужащих ФР (включая наземный персонал баз)?


Это были реальные пилоты из бывшей "Нормандии-Неман"........

----------


## Холостяк

.....................

----------


## ALI

Спасибо за фото!И всё же терзают смутные сомненья,что ВСЕ французы прошедшие по площади-пилоты и "пилотки")).Более вероятным представляется,что это "сборная" команда.

----------


## Холостяк

> Спасибо за фото!И всё же терзают смутные сомненья,что ВСЕ французы прошедшие по площади-пилоты и "пилотки")).Более вероятным представляется,что это "сборная" команда.


*Вот статья с французского сайта ВВС Франции. Перевод машинный поэтому немного несвязный, но и так понятно четко - 80 летчиков бывшего полка Нормандия Неман приняли участие в параде. Думаю сомнения ушли у всех:*

_"....Везде в Москве, доски для объявлений и огромные бандероли сообщают о событии. « 1945 – 2010 »: Россия отмечается, 9 мая 2010, 65 лет немецкой капитуляции, отмечающих конец второй мировой войны._ 
_Представляя Францию, делегация 80 летчиков военно-воздушной базы 112 Реймса приглашена пройти на Красной площади Москвы, на сторонах именно русских, английских и американских солдат._ 
_Идет речь о первом разе с 1945, когда военные делегации западных стран приняли участие в военном параде рядом со своими русскими коллегами._ 
_Французская сторона, 80 военных авиаторов проходят с флагом полка охоты " Normandie-Niemen ". Подполковник Фабьен Кюзняк, летчик-истребитель Миража F1, увозит французскую делегацию. Он - последний командующий «Normandie-Niemen», до временного отключения эскадрона в прошлом лете._ 
_« Это - историческое событие, в котором мы принимаем участие, комментирует подполковник. Мы очень гордимся, чтобы Нормандия Niemen был выбран чтобы представлять цвета Франции. »_ 
_В течение Второй мировой войны, полк охоты « Normandie Niemen » был вовлечен в течение воздушных боев выше русских территорий и Восточной Европы. Расквартированные в России с 1943 по 1945, французские летчики одержали более 200 побед, рядом с русскими вооруженными силами. Этой военной эпопеи родилось братство по оружию, от которого интенсивность осталась нетронутой год за годом._ 
_« Normandie-Niemen пользуется огромной популярностью в России, объясняет подполковник Кюзняк. Как только Москвичи нас замечают водружая знак единства, мы избраны единодушно. Прием, оказанный русскими, очень теплый. Мы чувствуем реальное соучастие и много уважения к жертвам, которое бывшие Нормандия Niemen предоставили. »_ 
_Присутствующие на Москве с 30 апреля 2010, французские военные связывают повторения в безудержном ритме. « Мы начали нашу подготовку за несколько недель до нашего прибытия, детализирует подполковник. Уже неделю, мы занимаемся несколько часов в день для того, чтобы гордо представлять Францию в течение этого исключительного военного парада. »_ 
_Встреча с Историей следовательно назначена 9 мая 2010, на Красной площади, в Москве._ 
_Из Москвы, лейтенант КАРИМ ДЖЕМЕ (текст) и аджюдан Оливье РАВЕНЭЛЬ (фотография)...."_


*Ссылка на статью:* http://www.defense.gouv.fr/air/base/...la_place_rouge

И как говорят: "Вив ля Франс!"

----------


## An-Z

Ну и где в этой статье сказано, что эти 80 человек *лётчики* и именно из "Нормандии-Неман"?! Зато ясно сказано, что возглавляет делегацию подполковник Фабьен Кюзняк,  - последний командующий эскадрильи «Normandie-Niemen»,  расформированной прошлым летом. Шоу...

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну и где в этой статье сказано, что эти 80 человек *лётчики* и именно из "Нормандии-Неман"?! Зато ясно сказано, что возглавляет делегацию подполковник Фабьен Кюзняк, - последний командующий эскадрильи «Normandie-Niemen», расформированной прошлым летом. Шоу...


Во-первых, действительно, машина перевела "авиаторы" как летчики... Я попробовал забить с русского на французский слово "летчик" так машина перевела как "пилот". В орегинальном тексте, правильно обратили внимание, о летчиках речи нет, а идет об авиаторах "Нормандии Неман"... Скорее всего это сборная.
Во-вторых меня смутили "птицы" или "крылышки" у них на мундирах...

----------


## ALI

> ... В орегинальном тексте, правильно обратили внимание, о летчиках речи нет, а идет об авиаторах "Нормандии Неман"... Скорее всего это сборная.


В статье говорилось об авиаторах со 112 базе в Реймсе ,представляющим ФР.«Значительная часть пилотов «Нормандии–Неман» служит сегодня на базе 112, – рассказывает капитан Фонтэн. – Всего здесь 1650 военнослужащих. Мы – часть семьи полков «Нормандия–Неман» и хранители его традиции. Знамя «Нормандии–Неман» (это единственная авиачасть, имеющая свое знамя. – Прим. авт.) находится на хранении в штабе нашей базы».
Французские асы – «летучие львы», как говорят французы, – есть и сегодня. Гордость базы 112 – лейтенант Николя Генан. Позывной Ebay, «коротко и красиво», как говорит он сам. «Мы – «белая кость» французской армии, хотя республиканцы по убеждениям», – шутит Николя. За его плечами не один десяток боевых вылетов в современных горячих точках – Африке и Персидском заливе... Основной машиной «Нормандии–Неман» был «Мираж F1 CT». Осталось всего несколько образцов таких машин, да и те на выставочных платформах. Основной тип машин сегодняшних ВВС Франции – это бесчисленные «Миражи-2000», модификации «Рафаль» и «Мираж F1 СR», которые продолжают линейку французских боевых самолетов».Источник : http://www.russkiymir.ru/russkiymir/...ticle0012.html

----------


## Холостяк

http://romny-konditer.ygo.ru/catalog...=30248&g=13064
http://www.ygo.ru/eda/goods/13064/

Подробное описание 
Водка «Нормандия–Неман» была специально разработана к 61-й годовщине Победы. Водка приготовлена по классической технологии из спирта ректификованного «Люкс», воды специально подготовленной, прощедшей дополнительную очистку фильтрацией на установку обратного осмоса. Характерный специфический аромат и вкус, присущий водке, оня приобретает после ее обработки активным углем.

----------


## Холостяк

........................................

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Холостяк

геральдические знаки учрежденные 18 гв. шап

----------


## Холостяк

25 июня 2012 г. во Франции на базе ВВС 118 имени Константина Розанова приступил к боевому дежурству авиаполк 2/30 НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН

----------


## Холостяк

gc3_normandie: навстречу 70-летию - 5




и вот так как то

----------


## Холостяк

*Семидесятилетие полка "Нормандия-Неман"
Семидесятилетие полка "Нормандия-Неман" 
*14 сентября 2012 года на Мон-де-Марсан состоялись торжества по случаю 70-летия полка "Нормандия-Неман". Часть была создана в составе ВВС СССР 1 сентября 1942 года и совершила в годы Второй Мировой войны на советско-германском фронте 5240 боевых вылетов, одержав 273 официальные воздушные победы.

По случаю юбилея полка, один из истребителей Dassault Rafale серии F3, ныне состоящих на вооружении RC 2/30 Normandie-Niemen (самолет Rafale C с бортовым номером 118-IX), получил эффектную "юбилейную" окраску с большой красной звездой.

[jpg]http://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2012-09/1348100351_250627_original.jpg[/jpg]

[jpg]http://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2012-09/1348100450_nn-002.jpg[/jpg]

[jpg]http://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2012-09/1348100459_nn-006.jpg[/jpg]

[jpg]http://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2012-09/1348100537_UKwq8.jpg[/jpg]

----------


## Холостяк

*Семидесятилетие полка "Нормандия-Неман"
Семидесятилетие полка "Нормандия-Неман" 
*14 сентября 2012 года на Мон-де-Марсан состоялись торжества по случаю 70-летия полка "Нормандия-Неман". Часть была создана в составе ВВС СССР 1 сентября 1942 года и совершила в годы Второй Мировой войны на советско-германском фронте 5240 боевых вылетов, одержав 273 официальные воздушные победы.

По случаю юбилея полка, один из истребителей Dassault Rafale серии F3, ныне состоящих на вооружении RC 2/30 Normandie-Niemen (самолет Rafale C с бортовым номером 118-IX), получил эффектную "юбилейную" окраску с большой красной звездой.

----------


## FLOGGER

Роскошные снимки! Особенно два верхних! Молодцы французы, помнят!

----------


## Холостяк

Мне понравилось - хорошо совместили звезду и свой знак:

----------


## Холостяк

"Нормандия" снова в бою!

.....По данным западных СМИ, непосредственно на территории Мали уже находятся более полутора тысяч французских военнослужащих. Задействованы около 40 бронированных машин, переброшенных в Мали из Кот-Д’Ивуара, 12 многоцелевых истребителей «Рафаль» и «Мираж» 2000D, два разведывательных самолёта «Мираж» F1 CR и один спутник. Два французских разведывательных «беспилотника» Harfang, созданных на базе израильского БПЛА Heron, по соглашению с правительством Нигера размещены на аэродроме в столице страны Ниамее.
*«Рафали», по утверждению блогеров, принадлежат одной из лучших эскадрилий французских ВВС - «Нормандии - Неман» со 118-й авиабазы имени полковника Константина Розанова в Мон-де-Марсан (юг Франции). Боевые вылеты они совершают с аэродрома в Нджамене (Чад).*
Французское командование сформировало две тактические батальонные группы в городах Бамако и Мопти. Около ста французских солдат с двадцатью бронированными машинами взяли под контроль стратегический мост на реке Нигер в Меркяля (Западное Мали), чтобы предотвратить прорыв исламистов в столицу Мали........

Полностью источник "Красная звезда" - : «Миражи» против исламистов
*Но только опять ошибочка - "Нормандия" это полк, а не эскадрилья...*

----------


## An-Z

> "Нормандия" снова в бою!...


 *EC* *02*.*030* "Normandie-Niemen"  от *E*scadrille de *C*hasse эскадрилья истребительная дословно, так что не так всё однозначно.



Arrivée des 4 rafales à N'DJAMENA | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Холостяк

> *EC* *02*.*030* "Normandie-Niemen"  от *E*scadrille de *C*hasse эскадрилья истребительная дословно, так что не так всё однозначно.
> 
> 
> 
> Arrivée des 4 rafales à N'DJAMENA | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 Спросил спеца, жду ответ... А пока - транспортную переброску французов до Мали по воздуху осуществляли наши "коммерсанты". Ссылка: Что делают российские транспортные самолеты в Мали? - BBC Russian - В мире

*Дополняю: Ответ спеца, если кратко, но ёмко - те кто пишет "эскадрилья" такие же лохи как и в звёздочке.., это полк - Régiment de Chasse "Normandie-Niemen"...*





А так тоже заинтересовался и нашел немало очень интересных фото про полк, как сейчас так и из истории. Вот выкладываю интересные ссылки. На форуме много фото и видео в частности и с юбилея полка.... Справили событие действительно неплохо.
Ссылки: 
http://rc230-normandieniemen.com/index.php

http://normandie-niemen.forumpro.fr/

http://www.opex360.com/2012/06/25/le...est-de-retour/

----------


## OKA

Французские Rafale в Польше - без эмблем
"28 апреля 2014 года на польскую военно-воздушную базу Мальборк прибыли четыре тактических истребителя Dassault Rafale C ВВС Франции. Самолеты переброшены в рамках мероприятий НАТО по усилению обороны восточноевропейских членов альянса в связи с кризисом на Украине. Номинальной задачей французских Rafale заявлена поддержка польских истребителей МиГ-29, развернутых по ротации с 1 мая 2014 года на литовском аэродроме Шауляй в рамках очередной НАТОвской миссии воздушного патрулирования в Прибалтике.
Один из переброшенных в Мальборк истребителей Rafale С прибыл из состава истребительной эскадрильи EC 1/7 “Provence” (авиабаза Сен-Дизье), а три других - из состава истребительного полка EC 2/30 “Normandie-Niémen” (авиабаза Мон-де-Марсан). Самолеты имеют бортовые номера 113-IT (серийный номер C115) - из состава EC 1/7, и 118-GD (C125), 118-GK (C132) и 118-GV (C143) - из состава EC 2/30. Все четыре истребителя относятся к машинам последних поставок серии F3.
 Интересно отметить, что на всех трех самолетах из состава истребительного полка EC 2/30 “Normandie-Niémen”, переброшенных в Мальборк, удалены эмблемы этой части - как известно, сражавшейся в свое время в составе ВВС СССР. Удаление эмблем “Normandie-Niémen” на данных машинах, видимо, следует рассматривать как своего рода антирусскую демонстрацию. Ранее в последние годы на французских военных самолетах, принимающих участие в боевых действиях или в разного рода развертываниях, удаление эмблем частей не практиковалось."   bmpd - Французские Rafale в Польше - без эмблем

----------


## Avia M

> Роскошные снимки! Особенно два верхних! Молодцы французы, помнят!


Оказывается, память у французов своеобразная!

----------


## Fencer

КПП на въезде на аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба).Снято 22.06.2012 года.

----------


## Котков Андрей

> Французские Rafale в Польше - без эмблем


Так новость от конца апреля, очень вряд-ли что заранее так прямо начиналась "демонстрация"

----------


## OKA

"Французский летчик, участник Второй мировой войны в составе легендарного авиационного полка «Нормандия-Неман» Жан Соваж ушел из жизни на 98 году жизни. Сообщение о его кончине семья опубликовала в субботнем номере газеты Le Monde. По словам родных ветерана, он ушел из жизни в минувшую среду в городе Анси..."

Во Франции скончался один из последних ветеранов полка «Нормандия-Неман» | Русская весна

"Скончался один из последних ветеранов полка "Нормандия-Неман"
24.08.2014   12:58
Радио "Вести FM"
Во Франции на 98-м году жизни скончался один из последних ветеранов полка  "Нормандия-Неман"  — французский летчик Жан Соваж. Сообщение о его  кончине семья опубликовала в газете "Монд".
Соваж родился в 1917 году в Париже. В ряды французских ВВС он поступил в 1935 году и спустя 8 лет отправился добровольцем на фронт, где Соважа определили в полк "Нормандия-Неман".  За эти годы французский летчик одержал 16 побед в боях. После войны Жан Соваж стал гражданским пилотом в авиакомпании Air France. После его смерти  единственным из оставшихся в живых ветераном "Нормандии-Неман" остался 94-летний Гаэль Табюре, передаёт радио "Вести ФМ"."

Вести.Ru: Скончался один из последних ветеранов полка "Нормандия-Неман"

"Соваж Жан		

Лейтенант, капитан.

Родился 4 апреля 1917 г. в Фонтенуа-су-Буа (департамент Сена). В сентябре 1935 г. добровольно поступил на службу в Военно-воздушные силы и был зачислен в 5-й авиационный батальон. 9 апреля 1936 г. окончил летную школу в Бурже и получил свидетельство летчика. 21 мая произведен в сержанты. В июне был направлен в гражданскую летную школу «Кодрон» в Рояне.

С июля 1936 г. начал прохождение службы на авиационной базе в Туре, а с дека*бря 1936 г. — в Шартре. 1 октября 1939 г. получил звание сержант-шефа. 6 декабря 1939 г. был принят в военную летную школу в Версале.

20 декабря 1939 г. был произведен в младшие лейтенанты. 19 марта 1940 г. был зачислен в истребительную группу 1II/3 «Арденны». В июне 1940 г. был переведен в Перпиньян, а затем в Северную Африку. Служил на авиационных базах в Алжи*ре и Марокко.

1 ноября 1940 г. был отправлен в «бессрочный отпуск» в рамках соглашения о перемирии между Францией и Германией от 22 июня 1940 г. 5 ноября 1941 г. был вновь призван на военную службу и зачислен в истребительную группу III/6 «Русийон». В декабре 1941 г. получил звание лейтенанта. С мая 1942 г. служил в истребительной группе Ш/6 на авиационной базе в Сфаксе (Тунис). После высад*ки союзных войск в Северной Африке вступил в ряды вооруженных сил «Сражаю*щейся Франции». 14 октября 1943 г. в воздушном бою над территорией Алжира сбил немецкий бомбардировщик «Хейнкель-111».

25 октября 1943 г. был принят добровольцем в истребительный полк «Норман*дия», в расположение которого прибыл 7 января 1944 г. 27 октября 1944 г. в воз*душном бою сбил немецкий истребитель «Фокке-Вульф-190». 12 декабря 1944 г. в составе группы ветеранов полка уехал в отпуск и остался во Франций. 25 декаб*ря 1944 г. был произведен в капитаны.


Награды: кавалер ордена Почетного легиона, Военный Крест, орден Отечест*венной войны 1-Й степени, медаль «За победу над Германией в Великой Отечест*венной войне 1941-1945 гг.».

1 июня 1945 г. был включен в состав транспортной группы «Мэн». С 1 марта 1946 г. был прикомандирован к Министерству общественных работ и транспорта. 1 сентября 1946 г. уволился с военной службы. В 1952 г. был произведен в майоры по штату офицеров запаса, Свою летную карьеру закончил командиром экипажа самолета авиакомпании «Эр-Франс».

В.А. Горицкий "Нормандия-Неман", 2007"

Война в воздухе. Соваж Жан - Нормандия-Неман

----------


## Let_nab

Хороший репортаж: Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко - Французский истребитель "Рафаль" и его пилоты на расстоянии вытянутой руки

----------


## OKA

"Во Франции умер последний пилот авиаполка «Нормандия-Неман»

«Нормандия-Неман» Гаэль Табюре (Gaël Taburet) скончался на 97-м году жизни во Франции, об этом сообщает портал ouest-france. Церемония прощания запланирована на 22 февраля в крематории в Каннах.

В авиаполк Табюре записался добровольцем в апреле 1944 года, в июне во время своего первого боевого вылета он сбил немецкий истребитель Focke-Wulf-190. Всего в боях на советско-германском фронте он уничтожил шесть самолетов противника (два лично и четыре в группе).

На родину Табюре вернулся на советском истребителе Як-3 — 45 таких машин советское правительство подарило французским летчикам.

«Нормандия-Неман» — французский истребительный авиационный полк, воевавший во время Великой Отечественной войны против войск нацистской Германии и ее союзников на советско-германском фронте в 1943-1945 годах. Это единственная воинская часть союзного иностранного государства, принимавшая участие в боевых действиях на территории СССР.

За время боевых действий летчики «Нормандии-Неман» совершили 5240 боевых вылетов, провели около 900 воздушных боев, одержали 273 подтвержденные победы. За время ведения боевых действий через эскадрилью прошло 96 человек боевого личного состава (по другим данным — 99), потери составили 42 летчика."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/02/13/normandie/


http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=102079



Станция Солярис

----------


## pgmonster

> Полк был сформирован под Хабаровском в 1938 году как иап. В 1941 г. в полном составе отправился на фронт и в июне 1942 г. стал гвардейским. В конце 1942 г. в состав полка была включена дополнительная ( 1 "А") эскадрилья французских лётчиков "Нормандия". Её самолёты отличались от других белой молнией на борту и эмблемой провинции Нормандия. Позже, с увеличением числа французских лётчиков, в составе 303 иад был образован отдельный (4-й) полк "Нормандия", получивший впоследствии почётное наименование "Неманский". А в 18 гиап по традиции самолёты 1-й эскадрильи ( и только первой) стали нести на борту белую молнию.


За 10 лет инфы больше стало, и давно известно, что молния была эмблемой не только одной эскадрильи, и даже не одного полка , а всей 303 дивизии:
18 гиап 18 
9 гиап 9 
139 гиап 139 
523 иап 523

----------


## pgmonster

> За 10 лет инфы больше стало, и давно известно, что молния была эмблемой не только одной эскадрильи, и даже не одного полка , а всей 303 дивизии


Кроме того, другие версии происхождения стрелы-молнии. Кое-где пишут, что якобы, в том же 18 ГИАП первыми самолетами с этим знаком были Як-7Б "Латышский Стрелок", переданные полку в начале 1943. Но на фото видно, что стрелы появились только летом 1943 г. 
Скорее всего, молния пришла из 201 иад, где была введена приказом по 1 ВА. 303 иад

----------


## OKA

Новость от 22 февраля :

" Андре Пейрони

последнему из оставшихся на Земле французских ветеранов Нормандии Неман сегодня был вручен белорусский орден Почета.

Андре Пейрони родился 8 мая 1920 г. в г.Альби на юге Франции. В феврале 1939 г. вступил в армию. Обслуживал самолеты в авиашколах в Бордо и Салон-де-Провансе.

В ноябре 1940 г. ввиду обострения взаимоотношений Франции Виши и Великобритании был переведен в действующие части в Левант. Служил вместе с будущим Героем Советского Союза Жаком Андре.

После поражения вишистов от войск англо-голлистов, попал в плен. Между возвращением во Францию, что выбрало 75% французских пленных в Леванте, выбрал записаться в "Свободную Францию" де Голля. В составе авиагруппы "Эльзас" принимал участие в боевых действиях в Ливии. Был механиком у командира "Эльзаса", впоследствии командира "Нормандии" Жозефа Пуликена.

Именно опыт боев на английских Спитфайрах и их обслуживания британскими механиками, вынудил французов настаивать на советском самолете и поездке в СССР со своими механиками. Андре Пейрони был отправлен в приказном порядке как один из лучших. 29 ноября 1942 г. в возрасте 22,5 лет в Иваново он впервые в свей жизни увидел снег.

В авиагруппе Нормандия был первым механиком будущего Героя Советского Союза Марселя Лефевра.

В августе 1943 г. вместе с другими механиками покинул СССР и вернулся на Ближний Восток.

Служил в авиагруппе "Арденны" в составе которой участвовал в боях в Тунисе.

Сегодняшнюю награду Андре Пейрони получил за участие в "освобождении Белоруссии в 1944 г.", хотя в это время он участвовал в высадке в Провансе и боях в Германии. В октябре 1945 г. уволился из ВВС в звании старшего сержанта. В настоящее время ветеран живет в доме престарелых в Лионе. "

https://gc3-normandie.livejournal.com/73569.html

----------


## Let_nab

*2015 год. Депардье вернется на экраны*
- https://xakac.info/news/43319

Накануне стало известно о совместном французско-белорусско-российском проекте фильма, посвященного легендарному авиаполку "Нормандия-Неман". Одну из ролей в этом фильме сыграет простой русский парень Жерар Депардье.
В связи с этим, Депардье нанес визит в Белоруссию, в ходе которого он встретился с Лукашенко.
Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко выслушав Депардье, тут же выделил 2 миллиона долларов для производства этого фильма.
"Лукашенко дал 2 миллиона долларов: сразу после визита Жерара Депардье в Белоруссию он вызвал министра финансов и велел выделить деньги. Сейчас ведутся работы, продюсер Жерара Арно Фрели решает организационные вопросы", — сообщил гендиректор Госфильмофонда Николай Бородачев.
Впрочем, Депардье, судя по всему достанется роль весьма второго плана, а вовсе не главная, как ранее сообщали СМИ. Скорее всего, французский актер сыграет механика или подобного персонажа, отмечается в материале.

*2021 год. Французский актер Жерар Депардье снимет в Калининградской области фильм о французской эскадрилье «Нормандия-Неман».*
- https://pobedarf.ru/2021/07/26/depar...rmandii-neman/

 «Его команда в скором времени начинают снимать в Калининградской области фильм о легендарной эскадрилье «Нормандия-Неман». Проект действительно интересный, так как это очень серьезная часть истории Калининградской области», — сообщил министра по культуре и туризму Калининградской области Андрей Ермак.
По его словам, около десяти мест в области связаны с этой темой, и власти обязательно поддержат инициативу французской стороны.
Министр также сообщил, что в Калининграде будет создан специальный киногород, где можно будет производить профессиональные киносъемки, уточняет ТАСС.

*2022 год. Депардье закроет свой продюсерский центр в России из-за паузы в проектах*
- https://news.mail.ru/society/5385579...partner_id=988

Актер Жерар Депардье закрывает свой продюсерский центр «ПЦ ЖД» в России из-за паузы в проектах. Об этом корреспонденту ТАСС сообщил друг и продюсер актера Арно Фрилли.
«Эта структура была создана для развития аудиовизуальных проектов. Без активной деятельности эта система бесполезна, поскольку она требует расходов даже в период простоя, — сказал он. — Новая структура может быть открыта, когда будет больше конкретики по проектам».
Собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что этот шаг «ни в коем случае не связан с нынешней ситуацией из-за кризиса на Украине».
Также Фрилли *сообщил о приостановке работы над фильмом об эскадрилье «Нормандия — Неман»*, в которой французские летчики сражались на стороне СССР против нацистов в годы Второй мировой войны. В 2021 году были анонсированы съемки в Калининградской области. «Это российско-французский проект. После начала кризиса французская сторона вышла из проекта, но мы все еще надеемся, что сможем реализовать его тем или иным образом», — сказал Фрилли.
«Что касается Жерара, то он по-прежнему очень мотивирован на участие в проектах в России. Что касается закрытия его [продюсерского центра], то оно не связано с остановкой этого конкретного проекта [по созданию фильма]», — добавил он.
В июле 2021 года пресс-служба XVII Международного кинофестиваля «Балтийские дебюты» сообщила со ссылкой на министра по культуре и туризму Калининградской области Андрея Ермака, что Жерар Депардье снимет в Калининградской области фильм о французской эскадрилье «Нормандия — Неман». В заявлении подчеркивалось, что порядка 10 мест в самой западной российской области связаны с этой яркой и интересной темой, и власти обязательно поддержат инициативу французской стороны.
Сам Депардье еще в 2015 году заявлял о желании снять соответствующую картину, обозначив ее как российско-белорусско-французский проект. Ожидалось, что сам актер сыграет одну из главных ролей.
«Нормандия — Неман» была сформирована по инициативе лидера «Сражающейся Франции» генерала Шарля де Голля. В соответствии с соглашением, подписанным в ноябре 1942 года, в Советский Союз прибыли 72 французских добровольца — пилоты и механики. В свое распоряжение они получили истребители Як-1, Як-9 и Як-3, обслуживать которые помогала группа советских специалистов. Изначально эскадрилья носила наименование «Нормандия», а осенью 1944 года за героизм в боях при форсировании реки Неман уже преобразованная в истребительный полк авиачасть получила свое историческое название.
По завершении своей миссии в июне 1945 года «Нормандия — Неман» вернулась во Францию. В послевоенные годы по договоренности Москвы и Парижа останки похороненных в Советском Союзе французских авиаторов были перенесены на родину. В 2006 году Владимир Путин и Жак Ширак открыли в Ле-Бурже мемориал, посвященный российско-французскому братству по оружию.

*ИМХО:* Что за бред? Вот в одной статье отсутствие логики до противоречия. Это для безмозглых пишут? Вот в начале по тексту статьи нам пишут, что этот шаг «ни в коем случае не связан с нынешней ситуацией из-за кризиса на Украине». Ага, понятно! Но далее по тексту - *"Это российско-французский проект. После начала кризиса французская сторона вышла из проекта..."*. Так кризис у нас по какому поводу? Жепардье из запоя не выйдет или Батька назад свои деньги забрал?

----------


## Fencer

НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН: В НЕБЕСАХ МЫ СРАЖАЛИСЬ ОДНИХ https://normandia-neman.mil.ru/

----------


## OKA

> НОРМАНДИЯ-НЕМАН: В НЕБЕСАХ МЫ СРАЖАЛИСЬ ОДНИХ https://normandia-neman.mil.ru/


Если кратко, то там вот о чём :

" Среди документов, опубликованных в мультимедийном историческом разделе «Нормандия-Неман: в небесах мы сражались одних»:

 соглашение о создании французской эскадрильи в рядах ВВС Красной Армии;
 переписка представителей РККА и Военной миссии Сражающейся Франции;
 материалы о летной подготовке в Советском Союзе и боевой работе летчиков-истребителей;
 выписки из личных дел французских пилотов – Героев Советского Союза.". 

https://t.me/mod_russia/22054

----------


## Let_nab

*Russian Foreign Ministry - МИД России*

Читать полностью - https://telegra.ph/Normandiya-Neman-11-23

*80 лет.....*

25 ноября 1942 года между СССР и Францией было подписано соглашение о формировании в составе ВВС Красной армии французской эскадрильи «Нормандия», известной как «Нормандия-Неман».
Французская эскадрилья действовала на советско-германском фронте в 1943-1945 годах. «Нормандцы» приняли участие в боях на Курской дуге, в освобождении Орла, Брянска, Кирова, Ельни, Смоленска, Белоруссии, Литвы.
Пройдя славный боевой путь до Кенигсберга, французские лётчики совершили более 5200 боевых вылетов, провели 869 воздушных боёв, сбили 273 и повредили 80 фашистских самолётов. Полк был награжден советскими орденами Красного Знамени и Александра Невского, а четырём пилотам были присвоены звания Героев Советского Союза. Всего из 99 французских пилотов «Нормандии-Неман» погибли или пропали без вести 42. В 2006 году в Ле Бурже в присутствии президентов России и Франции, В.В.Путина и Ж.Ширака, в честь легендарного авиаполка был открыт памятник.




Президент Франции Франсуа Миттеран и советские ветераны «Нормандии - Неман» после церемонии вручения им французских орденов Почетного легиона, 1984 год

*В России берегут память о легендарных французских асах не только в музеях, посвященных военной авиации и Великой Отечественной войне, но и в школах. В настоящее время в нашей стране на базе учебных учреждений действует более 20 музеев, посвященных героизму «Нормандии - Неман». Мы чтим память о том, как наши герои сражались плечом к плечу. Et vous?*

----------

